# The Official Mineralize Skin Finish (MSF) Thread



## missjeffrey (Jul 16, 2006)

I was thinking that since MAC released &amp; repromoted some MSF's, maybe this would be a(nother) good for the MOD's too list links for how to's, shade descriptions, MSF uses, etc.

It might be easier for some new members to come to this thread, and maybe some of our new members might have some questions we haven't heard before.

What do u guys think??


----------



## semantje (Jul 16, 2006)

great thread !! thanks for starting it


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 16, 2006)

ooooooo thats an awsome idea!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 16, 2006)

great idea!


----------



## Thais (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* I was thinking that since MAC released &amp; repromoted some MSF's, maybe this would be a(nother) good for the MOD's too list links for how to's, shade descriptions, MSF uses, etc.
It might be easier for some new members to come to this thread, and maybe some of our new members might have some questions we haven't heard before.

What do u guys think??

Good idea!!! Are the new MSFs out already though??? I went to MAC yesterday specifically looking for them and didnt seem them...


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 16, 2006)

Their already at the NY Pro store. They come out officially thursday.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 16, 2006)

great idea! should we make this the official MSF thread? up to you guys


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* great idea! should we make this the official MSF thread? up to you guys



That's an even better idea!!



What about making it a stickie?? Just in case MAC does *more* MSF's in the future....


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* That's an even better idea!!



What about making it a stickie?? Just in case MAC does *more* MSF's in the future....





i'll bring it up with the other mods!



for now, i'll edit the title of this thread...
thanks for the idea, jeffrey!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 16, 2006)

okay, title's changed, so now everyone go ahead and list the things people who have no idea what MSFs are would need to know about it!


----------



## Thais (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd better save some money for these MSFs. LOL


----------



## Marisol (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is a picture of the MSF's that I have.





Metal Rock and Pleasureflush are missing. I will take a picture of Metal Rock and post it later.


----------



## Mari168 (Jul 16, 2006)

yes, please more info on the MSF's and why everyone loves them so much!

Marilyn


----------



## Marisol (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* yes, please more info on the MSF's and why everyone loves them so much!
Marilyn

I can tell you why I like them so much. I like that you can build up the color of them. For example. I can use Stereo Rose for just a very natural look or if I apply more. then its more dramatic. I also use it with some Fix + (I spray the brush and then dip it in the MSF) and I can get this glazed look on my cheeks.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I can tell you why I like them so much. I like that you can build up the color of them. For example. I can use Stereo Rose for just a very natural look or if I apply more. then its more dramatic. I also use it with some Fix + (I spray the brush and then dip it in the MSF) and I can get this glazed look on my cheeks. yup!
MSF = mineralize skin finish.

umm...

they're very versatile. you can use them anywhere on the face, except for i believe stereo rose because it has red dye in it, which could irritate your eyes. someone correct me if i'm wrong there!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* they're very versatile. you can use them anywhere on the face, except for i believe stereo rose because it has red dye in it, which could irritate your eyes. someone correct me if i'm wrong there! You are correct!


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Here is a picture of the MSF's that I have. 
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/254/msf2mg.th.jpg

Metal Rock and Pleasureflush are missing. I will take a picture of Metal Rock and post it later.

They look gorgeous! I'm mad at myself for not getting any when they were out.


----------



## Mari168 (Jul 16, 2006)

Okay, I may just have gotten the Petticoat in a swap today, but I don't want to get to excited until I receive it.

So more help on this, there appears to be some coming out this week per this thread. What are they called, what are the colors and what do they cost?

To get them I guess you go to a MAC counter on the day they are released and wish for the best?

Marilyn


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* Okay, I may just have gotten the Petticoat in a swap today, but I don't want to get to excited until I receive it.
So more help on this, there appears to be some coming out this week per this thread. What are they called, what are the colors and what do they cost?

To get them I guess you go to a MAC counter on the day they are released and wish for the best?

Marilyn

It shouldn't be as bad this time since the MSF's that will get the most interest (Shimpagne &amp; Porcelain Pink) are repromotes. The newest of the MSF's are Shooting Star. These are just from the A Muse collection.
The MSF's from Avant Gold are more matte finish.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 16, 2006)

Are MSF's always LE? I tried looking So Ceylon up on their site, but no luck.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* Are MSF's always LE? I tried looking So Ceylon up on their site, but no luck. Yes, they are a limited edition product. Partly because of how they are made. 
Shooting Star is the one that I will be getting and maybe Shimpagne. I think that they are around $22.


----------



## Thais (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Here is a picture of the MSF's that I have. 
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/254/msf2mg.th.jpg

Metal Rock and Pleasureflush are missing. I will take a picture of Metal Rock and post it later.

You have all of them?? Awesome! Which ones are your favorites?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Yes, they are a limited edition product. Partly because of how they are made. 
Shooting Star is the one that I will be getting and maybe Shimpagne. I think that they are around $22.

But... You already have shimpagne! LOL. How long does it last?


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 16, 2006)

This is a great thread! I'm definitly getting Porclain Pink and Shimpagne when they come out on Thursday!

Anyone know how Shooting Stars looks in person? Do you think it'll be too dark for me?


----------



## Liz (Jul 16, 2006)

oh damn mar! i didn't know you had all of the msfs!

i really like them. i haven't seen the new one yet though, but i'll be getting it!

they're nice because you can use them on your cheeks by themselves, ontop of blush, or as eye shadows.


----------



## devinjhans (Jul 17, 2006)

like most people i looove the msf's with the 187 brush on the face and the body. i also use them as eyeliner or eyeshadow(with the exception of stereo rose which i don't have yet). they make great highlighters for the cheekbones. can be used as blush or over the entire face. they can also be paired with other blushes or bronzers. used wet they are intensified even more.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay, I'm still not on this band wagon yet, but you might get me there... You guys are all so bad *lmao* But I love you all anyway


----------



## Thais (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Okay, I'm still not on this band wagon yet, but you might get me there... You guys are all so bad *lmao* But I love you all anyway



I am SOOOOOOOOO in the bandwagon!! LOL. I am driving 1.5 hours to MInneapolis next weekend JUST to check out these MSFs and hopefully bring a few home.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 17, 2006)

The minute you look at these in person and try them on, you will so be riding SHOTGUN on the MSF wagon.

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Okay, I'm still not on this band wagon yet, but you might get me there... You guys are all so bad *lmao* But I love you all anyway


----------



## Marisol (Jul 17, 2006)

Thais - I have all of them but Pleasureflush. They do last for a pretty long time. They are in a half dome shape and all of mine almost look like they are brand new with the exception of Shimpagne which I use the most. That is why I want to get another one of them.

I really like all of them equally. Metal Rock I use more as a bronzer and try not to use too much since it is rather dark.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 17, 2006)

okay, i whipped out my msfs today for the first time in a long time (i have 3: petticoat, naked you, and stereo rose) and honestly, these are overrated. i've found highlighters that work better. i gave naked you to my cousin today because she liked it and i wasn't too sad to part with it lol


----------



## Marisol (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* okay, i whipped out my msfs today for the first time in a long time (i have 3: petticoat, naked you, and stereo rose) and honestly, these are overrated. i've found highlighters that work better. i gave naked you to my cousin today because she liked it and i wasn't too sad to part with it lol Really? Did you try using it with Fix+?


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jul 17, 2006)

Would somone please recommend one that would suit my complexion? I've been wanting one since Naked You came out, but I don't want to get the wrong color.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:
Really? Did you try using it with Fix+? yeah and without. i just think these are soooo overrated. there are SO many other great highlighters out there!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 17, 2006)

OK, I seriously want all 3 MSF's coming in *A Muse*, but I'm worried about "Shooting Star" IRL.

I'm fairly pale, so how will this look on my skin? Will it be too dark? I wan't an MSF to wear over my bronzer, and this looks perfect from pictures. But pictures can be decieving LoL I won't get to see it in person, it's all online for me. Does anyone have a swatch or anything?

Thanks!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd love to see a swatch, too!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 17, 2006)

check swatch comparisons here: http://community.livejournal.com/mac...13.html#cutid1


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* okay, i whipped out my msfs today for the first time in a long time (i have 3: petticoat, naked you, and stereo rose) and honestly, these are overrated. i've found highlighters that work better. i gave naked you to my cousin today because she liked it and i wasn't too sad to part with it lol Naked You is a bit too glittery for my liking. It does help when I use it with Fix+ but it's still too glittery. I don't have the others you mentioned but I do have Porcelain Pink which I LOVE! I'm so hoping Shimpagne is more that texture and I will also be picking up Shooting Star this weekend.
I've heard that Flirt makes a skunk brush that is comparable to MAC's 187 which is great for applying the MSFs. Anyone tried it?


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 17, 2006)

Oooh thanks for that!! It does look dark, but not toooo dark. I bet if applied with the skunk brush it would be ok.

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* check swatch comparisons here: http://community.livejournal.com/mac...13.html#cutid1


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Oooh thanks for that!! It does look dark, but not toooo dark. I bet if applied with the skunk brush it would be ok. no problem. we should thank her (the poster) for going through the trouble!
but anyway, she looks like she has a comparable skin tone to you and it looks good. so i think personally, you'll be ok. just maybe use a light hand.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Naked You is a bit too glittery for my liking. It does help when I use it with Fix+ but it's still too glittery. I don't have the others you mentioned but I do have Porcelain Pink which I LOVE! I'm so hoping Shimpagne is more that texture and I will also be picking up Shooting Star this weekend.
I've heard that Flirt makes a skunk brush that is comparable to MAC's 187 which is great for applying the MSFs. Anyone tried it?

i didn't like PP! barely showed up on me, so i gave it away, as well.
here's a thread on the brush...

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...ht=flirt+skunk


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes I have, and it's IS comparable AND waaaay cheaper. I liked it alot when I had it, but I gave up on the MSF's and sold my MSF and my brush. Stupidest thing EVER LoL. I've been yearning for MSF's ever since!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Naked You is a bit too glittery for my liking. It does help when I use it with Fix+ but it's still too glittery. I don't have the others you mentioned but I do have Porcelain Pink which I LOVE! I'm so hoping Shimpagne is more that texture and I will also be picking up Shooting Star this weekend.
I've heard that Flirt makes a skunk brush that is comparable to MAC's 187 which is great for applying the MSFs. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 17, 2006)

ahs, i'm gonna merge this in the official msf thread because it may help others and just to keep it all together. i hope you don't mind


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* yeah and without. i just think these are soooo overrated. there are SO many other great highlighters out there! What highlighters do you recommend that are better, Jen? I'm looking for a good highlighter! I really want to try MSF's now! Andi always looks gorgeous with shimpagne on! Do you just apply it like a blush? Is the texture creamy? Where does everyone recommend putting it on their face?
I also read on Everyday Minerals blog that they are coming out with a skunk brush like MAC's 187, it is called the Eve 1 brush and it will only be like $16. I think it should be on the website in Aug!! I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i didn't like PP! barely showed up on me, so i gave it away, as well.
here's a thread on the brush...

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...ht=flirt+skunk






Thanks for that link! 
Hersh, thanks for the swatches, too! Naked You and Shimpagne look soo similar by those swatches. Shimpagne just appears a bit lighter. I'm still wondering about the texture. Can anyone tell me if it's as shimmery as Naked You?


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 17, 2006)

No I don't mind at all! I should have done that to begin with. I didn't even see that the thread had become a sticky! LoL

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* ahs, i'm gonna merge this in the official msf thread because it may help others and just to keep it all together. i hope you don't mind


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Yes I have, and it IS comparable AND waaaay cheaper. I liked it alot when I had it, but I gave up on the MSF's and sold my MSF and my brush. Stupidest thing EVER LoL. I've been yearning for MSF's ever since! Aww, i'm sorry you did that! I'm glad you're giving them another try. I Really want that Flirt brush now! I looked on Khol's website but didn't see it.



Where can I get it?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Aww, i'm sorry you did that! I'm glad you're giving them another try. I Really want that Flirt brush now! I looked on Khol's website but didn't see it.



Where can I get it? I don't think they have it on the website, but you can get it directly at the store. I only paid $6 for mine, and although I don't have the 187 to compare it to, I use it with my Naked You and regular brushes all the time with no complaints! I say try it and if you hate it, 6 bucks won't break the bank




I have Naked You (with almost NO veining!) and really like it alot. There isn't much glitter in mine at all. I think I am going to get Porcelain Pink this time around. I am so on the fence about it though. I really like the look of Shimpagne, but I don't want to look oily and some have told me that it makes them look shiny. UGH! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* What highlighters do you recommend that are better, Jen? I'm looking for a good highlighter! I really want to try MSF's now! Andi always looks gorgeous with shimpagne on! Do you just apply it like a blush? Is the texture creamy? Where does everyone recommend putting it on their face? i like liquid highlighters (stila's liquid luminizer), my bronzer acts like a highlighter (tarte's park ave princess), and other powders like revlon's skinlights loose powder. i also like just using blushes with shimmer in it. i've heard great things about becca's powders, but they're so expensive



they're GORGEOUS, though!
andi DOES look gorgeous with shimpagne and she's the reason why i'm buying it when it comes out LOL

you can apply it like a blush, yes. i like to add them on, focusing on my cheek bones. i like using an angled blush brush for it. the texture is powdery, if that makes sense. maybe someone could answer that part better than me LOL i can't think of the right word!

i'm not saying this is a bad product and i do love it, but i'm saying, if you (in general) can't seem to get it, don't worry! there are plenty of other highlighters out there.


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm loving that this thread is now a sticky!!!

But I do have a question(s)???

What do you prefer to use your MSF for?? Highlighter, blush, bronzer, eyeshadow.....So far all I have are Naked You and the new Shimpagne.

I se NY as blush &amp; bronzer (I'm going to try highlighter, eyeshadow soon.)

I haven't gotten to use Shimpagne on a model yet.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* I don't think they have it on the website, but you can get it directly at the store. I only paid $6 for mine, and although I don't have the 187 to compare it to, I use it with my Naked You and regular brushes all the time with no complaints! I say try it and if you hate it, 6 bucks won't break the bank



Awesome, thanks!

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* What do you prefer to use your MSF for?? I use Naked You as a highlighter over my bronzer and Porcelain Pink as a blush.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Awesome, thanks!

I use Naked You as a highlighter over my bronzer and Porcelain Pink as a blush.

Lisa, what is your skin tone? I am an NW20 and want to use PP as a blush, and I have been told it might not show up on me


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* Lisa, what is your skin tone? I am an NW20 and want to use PP as a blush, and I have been told it might not show up on me



it most likely won't work for you as a blush, but it'll be gorgeous as an all-over color!


----------



## Thais (Jul 18, 2006)

Can some of you girls post a pic of the different MSFs on your face, please? A before &amp; after would help!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* Lisa, what is your skin tone? I am an NW20 and want to use PP as a blush, and I have been told it might not show up on me



I'm an NC35 and it gives a nice, subtle glow to my cheeks.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* Can some of you girls post a pic of the different MSFs on your face, please? A before &amp; after would help!



i'd love to, but i have a raging cold and an eye infection, and my digital doesn't take good close-ups.Not that anyone would want to see me right now anyway


----------



## Thais (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* i'd love to, but i have a raging cold and an eye infection, and my digital doesn't take good close-ups.Not that anyone would want to see me right now anyway





Awwwwww I hope you get better soon!Have you tried the Macro function for close up pics? It works a lot better.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* What do you prefer to use your MSF for?? Highlighter, blush, bronzer, eyeshadow highlighter/blush. i've never tried it as an eyeshadow. i wanna try petticoat as an eyeshadow, so i think i'll do that tomorrow...

Originally Posted by *Thais* Can some of you girls post a pic of the different MSFs on your face, please? A before &amp; after would help!



i'll do them soon! hopefully others will, too, so we can compare them on different skintones! i have 2 (gave naked you away this weekend to my cousin, so i don't have that one anymore).


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 19, 2006)

Just thought I'd mention this....The girl at MAC Pro told me Shooting Star is supposed to be like So Ceylon.


----------



## canelita (Jul 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* Can some of you girls post a pic of the different MSFs on your face, please? A before &amp; after would help!



Oh yes please!I think Marisol has almost all of them, maybe she can do it.

Marisol ?!?!


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't really have much to add except to say this is a great idea for a thread. Good on you* MissJeffrey* for thinking of it!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *canelita* Oh yes please!I think Marisol has almost all of them, maybe she can do it.

Marisol ?!?!

I can work on it this weekend. Okey dokey... and yes, I have all of them but Pleasureflush.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 21, 2006)

Yay, can't wait to see your pics, Mari!!


----------



## canelita (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I can work on it this weekend. Okey dokey... and yes, I have all of them but Pleasureflush. You are such a cutie pie. Thanks!


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* I don't really have much to add except to say this is a great idea for a thread. Good on you* MissJeffrey* for thinking of it!




glad to help


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 22, 2006)

OK so I have Shooting Star - I got it to wear over bronzer, and I'm really afraid it's WAY too dark for me, so I'm thinking about swapping it for "Naked You." which seems to be something that is similar to Shooting Star and is pretty over bronzer, but that is not quite as dark. What do you think?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* OK so I have Shooting Star - I got it to wear over bronzer, and I'm really afraid it's WAY too dark for me, so I'm thinking about swapping it for "Naked You." which seems to be something that is similar to Shooting Star and is pretty over bronzer, but that is not quite as dark. What do you think? Naked You is not a bronzer. Its more of a high lighter and glittery. Try using Shooting Star. It really isn't as dark as it seems. If you use the skunk brush, make sure that you really buff it.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 22, 2006)

OK I'm gonna try it tomorrow *crosses fingers* lol

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Naked You is not a bronzer. Its more of a high lighter and glittery. Try using Shooting Star. It really isn't as dark as it seems. If you use the skunk brush, make sure that you really buff it.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 23, 2006)

Okay, I'm pretty much on your band wagon. I had my first MAC makeover today, and she used Porcelain Pink on me. Needless to say, I ended up purchasing it. I loved the pinkish-opalescent glow it gave me! She used it as a highlighter over and on my blush. Loved the way it looked! Glad I bought it!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Okay, I'm pretty much on your band wagon. I had my first MAC makeover today, and she used Porcelain Pink on me. Needless to say, I ended up purchasing it. I loved the pinkish-opalescent glow it gave me! She used it as a highlighter over and on my blush. Loved the way it looked! Glad I bought it! i agree. the PP msf looks good on you! very natural! you should buy a back up!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh sure Hersh! Make it even worse for me *lmao* I was thinking about that though! I've never used up a single makeup product ever before though! Then again, I do wear makeup a lot more now than I did before


----------



## Marisol (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Okay, I'm pretty much on your band wagon. I had my first MAC makeover today, and she used Porcelain Pink on me. Needless to say, I ended up purchasing it. I loved the pinkish-opalescent glow it gave me! She used it as a highlighter over and on my blush. Loved the way it looked! Glad I bought it! I am so glad that you got an MSF.


----------



## Mari168 (Jul 23, 2006)

I just was lucky enough to receive a Petticoat MSF in a swap. It is in perfect condition used only 1X!!!!!!!!

I'm going to use it for my makeup tomorrow.

Marilyn


----------



## Marisol (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* I just was lucky enough to receive a Petticoat MSF in a swap. It is in perfect condition used only 1X!!!!!!!!
I'm going to use it for my makeup tomorrow.

Marilyn

YAY! You so need to check out the MSF's that came out on Thursday.


----------



## Mari168 (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* YAY! You so need to check out the MSF's that came out on Thursday. I ordered the shimpagne and now I'm thinking about picking up the Porcelain Pink too!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 23, 2006)

I ordered shooting star and shimpagne. Can't wait until they come in!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* OK so I have Shooting Star - I got it to wear over bronzer, and I'm really afraid it's WAY too dark for me, so I'm thinking about swapping it for "Naked You." which seems to be something that is similar to Shooting Star and is pretty over bronzer, but that is not quite as dark. What do you think? Shooting Star *is* a bronzer, so if you layer it on top of another bronzer the results will be too dark.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Oh sure Hersh! Make it even worse for me *lmao* I was thinking about that though! I've never used up a single makeup product ever before though! Then again, I do wear makeup a lot more now than I did before



I have the PP one too, it's the only MSF I have and it looks great. Mine still looks almost new, there is so much product in it, sometimes I use it as as eyeshadow though too. Now that it has been re-released, I cant decide if I need a back-up. Decisions, decisions. I havent gotten anything from the Muse collection but I am going to look soon.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 23, 2006)

OMG...this is nice thread..i've always wondering about MSF's and now got most the answers i need...I was really thinking of getting it but don't know how to use it.


----------



## Thais (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYShopgirl* OMG...this is nice thread..i've always wondering about MSF's and now got most the answers i need...I was really thinking of getting it but don't know how to use it. I got the MSFs yesterday and also a 187 ($$$$$$$) brush, use it as a blush or highlighter, it is gorrrrgeous!


----------



## Sophia (Jul 23, 2006)

Ohh My I didn't see this thread it's awesome!!!


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* I got the MSFs yesterday and also a 187 ($$$$$$$) brush, use it as a blush or highlighter, it is gorrrrgeous! glad to hear that you love it....


----------



## persane (Jul 23, 2006)

msf looks so gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Zoey (Jul 23, 2006)

OK,one really newb Q: How much color do they give? i would like to use one it as a blush on my fair skin,but not sure if they give enough color.


----------



## Thais (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* OK,one really newb Q: How much color do they give? i would like to use one it as a blush on my fair skin,but not sure if they give enough color. Shooting star gives a bronze color, PP and shimpagne only highlight.


----------



## Zoey (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks Thais,what about petticoat and stereo rose and so ceylon?


----------



## Thais (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* thanks Thais,what about petticoat and stereo rose and so ceylon? That I don't know.. I dont have those.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* thanks Thais,what about petticoat and stereo rose and so ceylon? Stereo Rose and Petticoat are blushes and So Ceylon is a bronzer.


----------



## Zoey (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Mari! *hugs*


----------



## Becka (Jul 23, 2006)

well i bought shooting star today, my first msf - OMG my mu just got taken to a whole new level, msf is amazing!!


----------



## Zoey (Jul 23, 2006)

OMG this is bad,I have been resisiting getting a MSF for the longest time,cause I thought it was JUST a highlighter and can't do much difference,but now,I am getting weaker and weaker.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* OMG this is bad,I have been resisiting getting a MSF for the longest time,cause I thought it was JUST a highlighter and can't do much difference,but now,I am getting weaker and weaker.



get them, they're amazing!!!!!


----------



## Thais (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becka* well i bought shooting star today, my first msf - OMG my mu just got taken to a whole new level, msf is amazing!! Agreed!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* get them, they're amazing!!!!!


----------



## vink (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting the PP and Shimpagne, but from the swatch, the Shimpagne just looks like the Sunsparked Pearl (Beauty Powder) which I already have. And since Thais said Shimpagne is a hilighter, should I get it? Any idea?


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol*



Ditto


----------



## macuphead (Jul 26, 2006)

wow! great idea! im going to stick around here a bit! im a msf-a-holic!!!! great thinking!

i couldnt live without msf's, seriously. they are very hyped, but they are amazing. my makeup wouldnt be the same without like...every one of them! the first thing i do is look at my skin and decide what skinfinish will be best for today (especially in the summer, if im too tanned, a pink cheek looks dumb, or if i need some extra bronze, or if i want colour that you can tell is blush on my cheeks, etc) and base the rest of my makeup on it. i am obsessed and seriously would recommend that everyone own atleast one basic one, like shimpagne or naked you even (sparkles drive me nuts, but is my favourite subtle bronzer for a natural look)


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2006)

Alrighty my loves... Here's something for ya! I think I'm allergic to my MSF! Egads! I know! I noticed during my makeover, and any time I've used it, my face itches. And, I've gotten teeny tiny bumps on my face. You can't see them, but I can feel them. Not to mention, I can't get the pretty opalescent glow on my face that the MAC MA did... Quite honestly, I love my MSF, and I'm willing to deal with the itchy feeling (it goes away after a few mins.), and the bumps (unless my face gets bad)... BUT! I don't know what brush the MA used, and I think that's what makes the difference! She didn't do a full face chart to where she mentioned what brushes she used either. She just gave me an index card with the colors she used (hence, why I didn't know what e/s she used where!)... I don't even remember what the brush looked like! Suggestions for me anyone?!


----------



## Thais (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Alrighty my loves... Here's something for ya! I think I'm allergic to my MSF! Egads! I know! I noticed during my makeover, and any time I've used it, my face itches. And, I've gotten teeny tiny bumps on my face. You can't see them, but I can feel them. Not to mention, I can't get the pretty opalescent glow on my face that the MAC MA did... Quite honestly, I love my MSF, and I'm willing to deal with the itchy feeling (it goes away after a few mins.), and the bumps (unless my face gets bad)... BUT! I don't know what brush the MA used, and I think that's what makes the difference! She didn't do a full face chart to where she mentioned what brushes she used either. She just gave me an index card with the colors she used (hence, why I didn't know what e/s where used where!)... I don't even remember what the brush looked like! Suggestions for me anyone?! She probably used the 187 brush aquilah.... I got it with my MSFs and love it.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2006)

Probably... It looks similiar to the BE Heavenly Face brush... Is it? Cause if so, I'll try that before I drop $42 on the 187 brush...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm sorry you're allergic to the MSF's, Aquilah!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2006)

Me too Lisa! If it's definitely an allergic reaction, I might just get another Chanel bronzer... Except a pinkish color since I have a peachy color... I love my Chanel


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 26, 2006)

so are you returning your msf then aquilah?


----------



## Thais (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Probably... It looks similiar to the BE Heavenly Face brush... Is it? Cause if so, I'll try that before I drop $42 on the 187 brush... Well kinda, but the BE heavenly brush is just like a bunchof bristles with a square end, the 197 brush has some longer, softer bristles that pick up the powder...


----------



## veron (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok. I really have to get the Shimpagne MSF now


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 26, 2006)

awww, i'm sorry, aquilah



i definitely think it's 187, though!


----------



## Becka (Jul 26, 2006)

oh Aquilah that is too bad!!!!

i am so happy i jumped on board this one, i have never seen anything like msf before! 3 days of it and already i'm thinking i should get a backup. 

i just really love the golden glow that shooting star gives


----------



## Zoey (Jul 26, 2006)

I definitely need to get some MSF,ugh,I wish I decided this a few weeks ago,when they were still available:S Oh well,I will wait for the next LE of them.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* I definitely need to get some MSF,ugh,*I wish I decided this a few weeks ago,when they were still available*:S Oh well,I will wait for the next LE of them. Porcelain Pink and Shimpagne are still available on MAC's website.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 26, 2006)

I was wondering is somebody can post some pics of them wearing the msf?

I am getting really excited about this!


----------



## Zoey (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Porcelain Pink and Shimpagne are still available on MAC's website. Thanks for this info Lisa!


----------



## Thais (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* I definitely need to get some MSF,ugh,I wish I decided this a few weeks ago,when they were still available:S Oh well,I will wait for the next LE of them. They are available in the mac and nordstrom websites!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *veron* Ok. I really have to get the Shimpagne MSF now yes! go! run to your mac counter asap!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2006)

Out of the new three ones, which is everyone's fave? Just curious, and if this was already asked, SORRY!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 27, 2006)

I bought all three and love them all. I just got SS today and used it as a bronzer and it looks amazing if I do say so myself! LOL! My husband even asked if I had been to the beach today! I am an NW 20 for reference. I like PP for a natural all over glow, SS for a more bronze effect, and Shimpagne as a highlight only. It is too shimmery for me to wear all over without looking oily. But it does highlight beautifully!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Out of the new three ones, which is everyone's fave? Just curious, and if this was already asked, SORRY! hmmm...can't decide yet.


----------



## Thais (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Out of the new three ones, which is everyone's fave? Just curious, and if this was already asked, SORRY! I like shooting star and shimpagne equally, especially the 2 together.




For the ones of you who have had MSFs for a while: if you use it 3-4 times a week, how long does it last??? I am wondering if I should get backups.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 27, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know, I tried the MSF with my BE Heavenly Face Brush, and I looked exactly like when the MA did it! I checked, and it's made of goat hair, just as the MAC 187 is (as per the MAC website). So, I think I'm in like Flynn now


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Just wanted to let everyone know, I tried the MSF with my BE Heavenly Face Brush, and I looked exactly like when the MA did it! I checked, and it's made of goat hair, just as the MAC 187 is (as per the MAC website). So, I think I'm in like Flynn now



that's great to hear aquilah!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* I bought all three and love them all. I just got SS today and used it as a bronzer and it looks amazing if I do say so myself! LOL! My husband even asked if I had been to the beach today! I am an NW 20 for reference. I like PP for a natural all over glow, SS for a more bronze effect, and Shimpagne as a highlight only. It is too shimmery for me to wear all over without looking oily. But it does highlight beautifully!



Yeah, I was wondering if Shimpagne would be too sparkly for me. I put some on my hand and it looked like it, but maybe I should go back and try some on. I only have PP, it's not too shimmery for me.


----------



## Thais (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Just wanted to let everyone know, I tried the MSF with my BE Heavenly Face Brush, and I looked exactly like when the MA did it! I checked, and it's made of goat hair, just as the MAC 187 is (as per the MAC website). So, I think I'm in like Flynn now



YAY I am glad it worked and you were able to save 42 bucks!!! LOLThe 2 brushes are different though. I will take a pic for you later comparing the 2.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 28, 2006)

just got the 182 kabuki from mac and the medium dark natural msf.

the big fat question is, how do i use it? i had such a hard time getting the msf on the brush! i rubbed and rubbed!

i do like the finish though! but if it's going to be a pain like this, hmm...maybe i should stick to the loose stuff!

any thoughts?


----------



## Thais (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Probably... It looks similiar to the BE Heavenly Face brush... Is it? Cause if so, I'll try that before I drop $42 on the 187 brush... Here are some pics of the MAC 187 brush and the BE heavenly face brush side by side.MAC 187 on the left, BE's heavenly on the right.

Attachment 22747Attachment 22746Attachment 22748

As you can see, the MAC 187 has some longer, thinner bristles, making the application softer... BE's heavenly is denser.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 28, 2006)

well i think i might get the BE brush because $42 is just a bit too pricey for me. What i did use this morning was the shimmer brush from my Mally Shimmer, Shape and Glow kit. It worked fairly well but i want to get another brush.


----------



## Thais (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* well i think i might get the BE brush because $42 is just a bit too pricey for me. What i did use this morning was the shimmer brush from my Mally Shimmer, Shape and Glow kit. It worked fairly well but i want to get another brush. If you do wanna try the BE brush, buy it from Ebay... You can get it for half price.
QUESTION: How does Naked You compare to Shooting Star??? Are they similar?


----------



## Glamour Girl (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* well i think i might get the BE brush because $42 is just a bit too pricey for me. What i did use this morning was the shimmer brush from my Mally Shimmer, Shape and Glow kit. It worked fairly well but i want to get another brush. I love the brushes that came with my Mally Shimmer, Shape and Glow!


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* just got the 182 kabuki from mac and the medium dark natural msf. 
the big fat question is, how do i use it? i had such a hard time getting the msf on the brush! i rubbed and rubbed!

i do like the finish though! but if it's going to be a pain like this, hmm...maybe i should stick to the loose stuff!

any thoughts?

The MSF's from the Avant Gold collection are 80% less shimmery than the normal MSFs.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* The MSF's from the Avant Gold collection are 80% less shimmery than the normal MSFs. yes, i noticed! but in a good way!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 30, 2006)

it's official, avant gold natural msf is not for me. it's beautiful but it's making my perfectly moisturized face really dry and itchy! so i guess i'm returning it.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Just wanted to let everyone know, I tried the MSF with my BE Heavenly Face Brush, and I looked exactly like when the MA did it! I checked, and it's made of goat hair, just as the MAC 187 is (as per the MAC website). So, I think I'm in like Flynn now




yay! so glad it works for you!

Originally Posted by *Thais* Here are some pics of the MAC 187 brush and the BE heavenly face brush side by side.MAC 187 on the left, BE's heavenly on the right.

Attachment 22747Attachment 22746Attachment 22748

As you can see, the MAC 187 has some longer, thinner bristles, making the application softer... BE's heavenly is denser.

cool! thanks for posting!


----------



## Thais (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* it's official, avant gold natural msf is not for me. it's beautiful but it's making my perfectly moisturized face really dry and itchy! so i guess i'm returning it. Oh that's too bad!


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* it's official, avant gold natural msf is not for me. it's beautiful but it's making my perfectly moisturized face really dry and itchy! so i guess i'm returning it. That's too bad, but you still like your other msf's, right?!


----------



## Becka (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm happy to hear everyone's input about the avant gold msfs. if there's no shimmer to them and, from what I hear, some say they are not true mineral makeup, then what is the point in buying one from the avant gold collection rather than a regular powder?

i soooooo love shooting star but its coz of the shimmer and glow that I've never found in another product before, but it makes no sense to me to buy an avant gold one if there's nothing better about them than whatever powders we already have. I don't get why they came out.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* it's official, avant gold natural msf is not for me. it's beautiful but it's making my perfectly moisturized face really dry and itchy! so i guess i'm returning it. Aww, i'm sorry! They just seem like regular powders to me anyways.
I'm STILL waiting on my MAC order to come in. Will getting too hot via shipping hurt the MSF?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* it's official, avant gold natural msf is not for me. it's beautiful but it's making my perfectly moisturized face really dry and itchy! so i guess i'm returning it. i'm sorry





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Aww, i'm sorry! They just seem like regular powders to me anyways.
I'm STILL waiting on my MAC order to come in. Will getting too hot via shipping hurt the MSF?

i hope not, lisa. if so, i know mac is really good about that stuff. i remember lei's broke during shipping and they sent her a new one.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* That's too bad, but you still like your other msf's, right?! yes, i do!

Originally Posted by *Becka* I'm happy to hear everyone's input about the avant gold msfs. if there's no shimmer to them and, from what I hear, some say they are not true mineral makeup, then what is the point in buying one from the avant gold collection rather than a regular powder? 
i soooooo love shooting star but its coz of the shimmer and glow that I've never found in another product before, but it makes no sense to me to buy an avant gold one if there's nothing better about them than whatever powders we already have. I don't get why they came out.

i don't think it's a true mineral makeup since it has talc in it. but like i said, it gives a beautiful finish (especially after spritzing fix+ on it). but my skin isn't liking it at all! oh well. more money saved.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Aww, i'm sorry! They just seem like regular powders to me anyways.
I'm STILL waiting on my MAC order to come in. Will getting too hot via shipping hurt the MSF?

you know i don't think so! at least mine are ok. the lipsticks i was worried about a bit! when i opened the tube, it looked like it was sweating! so i put it in the fridge overnight to let it cool down and to prevent it from breaking off! it's ok now.

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i'm sorry



thanks jen!


----------



## llucidity (Jul 31, 2006)

Any NC20s using Shooting Star MSF?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

Yay, I finally got my MSF's! They look like exactly what I wanted and I can't wait to use them. I wanna sell or swap my Naked You now.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 1, 2006)

I am NW20 and using shooting star as a bronzer. I love it!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 1, 2006)

Great thread! Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to contribute.

I'm in love with Petticoat!



I simply must have it!


----------



## missjeffrey (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yay, I finally got my MSF's! They look like exactly what I wanted and I can't wait to use them. I wanna sell or swap my Naked You now. Don't the msf's just make u happy?!?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* Don't the msf's just make u happy?!?




Yes, they do! I've been feeling sick all day so getting them made me feel much better!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Great thread! Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to contribute. 
I'm in love with Petticoat!



I simply must have it!

uh huh! you, me and dupree on the i-want-petticoat bandwagon!


----------



## missjeffrey (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yes, they do! I've been feeling sick all day so getting them made me feel much better!



Groovy!


----------



## Thais (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Great thread! Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to contribute. 
I'm in love with Petticoat!



I simply must have it!

I just got one on Ebay! Cant wait to get it in the mail!!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 1, 2006)

^ Ooooh, gotta check ebay, then! I hope they don't charge and arm and a leg for an msf!





i am in love with msfs. I got all three from the A Muse collection (my first msfs), and I can't seem to choose a favorite. I never use them alone, though, and I wear them on top of my MAC and CARGO blushes (and soon, my NARS ones). Never did I think that my blushes could get any more beautiful, but they did! They gave me this bronzey/rosey dewiness that I just love.


----------



## Leony (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been inlove with my MSFs ever since I bought my first ones and now I'm waiting for my new MSFs!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* QUESTION: How does Naked You compare to Shooting Star??? Are they similar? IMO, Naked You is more gliterry and used as a high lighter. Shooting Star is shimmery and like a light bronzer.


----------



## missjeffrey (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* IMO, Naked You is more gliterry and used as a high lighter. Shooting Star is shimmery and like a light bronzer. I love using Naked You as a highlighter/bronzer for drk skin.


----------



## Leony (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* IMO, Naked You is more gliterry and used as a high lighter. Shooting Star is shimmery and like a light bronzer. Ditto. I found Shooting star is a perfect light bronzer for me!


----------



## lael (Aug 3, 2006)

I bought shooting star, shimpagne, and porcelain pink last week, and bought backups of each, only because they're LE- though they look like they'll last quite a while. I have never gotten MSF's before. My fave is shooting star- it looks fantastic by itself as a blush/bronzer on my Nc25/C3 skin. I also love the avant gold msf powder in medium and it just gives the nicest light finish over fdtn! I wish these weren't LE!


----------



## devinjhans (Aug 4, 2006)

i absolutely loooooove the msf's!! i can't say it enough. I was sooo excited when A Muse came out! It's the first collection that I wanted most of, now I am thinking of getting backups of shooting star, deep dark and dark msf, which is something I never do!


----------



## beautynista (Aug 4, 2006)

for all those shimpagne lovers/users....what skintone do you think it looks best on? more of a yellowy tone or pinkish tone?


----------



## Thais (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* for all those shimpagne lovers/users....what skintone do you think it looks best on? more of a yellowy tone or pinkish tone? I think it looks great on everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 4, 2006)

OKay, I ordered samples of porcelain pink and shimpagne and I just want to know how, and where should I apply them to make them look the best! I know people have said you can apply them anywhere, but I want specifics people!!! LOL! Should I dust PP everywhere and put shimpagne on my cheek bones and brow bones? Should I wear them together or pick just one per day?


----------



## Mari168 (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I now have the Petticoat from a swap, Shimpagne a purchase and just won Porcelain Pink and Shooting Star on Ebay. Can't wait to get them!!!!

Marilyn


----------



## Marisol (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* Well I now have the Petticoat from a swap, Shimpagne a purchase and just won Porcelain Pink and Shooting Star on Ebay. Can't wait to get them!!!!
Marilyn

Yay!


----------



## Mari168 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well I use my Shimpagne over my blush, as a highlighter over my cheekbone, as a highlight shadow under my brow or as a quick light dusting over my cheeks, nose and forehead.

I have Petticoat and Porcelain Pink but I'm not sure that I'm loving them as of yet. Sort of on the fence. I prefer myself in warm peachy shades so it's nothing against the shades themselves.

I've read some reviews for Naked You that say it is way too glittery. Can someone give me some advice on this. I have a possibility to swap for this shade. As you can see from my avatar and other FOTD's I am a medium beige latin skin.

Marilyn


----------



## Marisol (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* Well I use my Shimpagne over my blush, as a highlighter over my cheekbone, as a highlight shadow under my brow or as a quick light dusting over my cheeks, nose and forehead. 
I have Petticoat and Porcelain Pink but I'm not sure that I'm loving them as of yet. Sort of on the fence. I prefer myself in warm peachy shades so it's nothing against the shades themselves.

I've read some reviews for Naked You that say it is way too glittery. Can someone give me some advice on this. I have a possibility to swap for this shade. As you can see from my avatar and other FOTD's I am a medium beige latin skin.

Marilyn

I don't think that Naked You is too glittery. It is more glittery than Shimpagne but I like it. I think it will go great with your skin tone.


----------



## Mari168 (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I don't think that Naked You is too glittery. It is more glittery than Shimpagne but I like it. I think it will go great with your skin tone. Thanks Marisol. I value your opinion since I know you have almost all of the MSF's.
Marilyn


----------



## Marisol (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* Thanks Marisol. I value your opinion since I know you have almost all of the MSF's.
Marilyn

Awww.. thanks! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## LadyBa (Aug 12, 2006)

Since I started weaving the web about make-up i read a lot about MAC produts! It's a shame we don't have them i Brazil! I've been in the MAC site and the shades look awesome...






*cries*


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LadyBa* Since I started weaving the web about make-up i read a lot about MAC produts! It's a shame we don't have them i Brazil! I've been in the MAC site and the shades look awesome...



*cries*

oh no! but you know, if you really want something, you can always ask any of us to buy it for you! it'd be no problem!


----------



## Lia (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LadyBa* Since I started weaving the web about make-up i read a lot about MAC produts! It's a shame we don't have them i Brazil! I've been in the MAC site and the shades look awesome...



*cries*

If you have the money, there's MAC stores in Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Belo Horizonte, so you could order the make-up by telephone. But beware: they are EXTREMELY expensive, like 60 reais for an eyeshadow (i checked on a magazine once, and they were selling the kabuki brush from Catherine Deneuve collection for 197 reais!). I think the best way is either to do a CP from girls here or go to Ebay, since you can ask both of them to mark the box as gift (so you wouldn't have to face customs taxes when it arrives - if you want some more info on it, just send me an PM)


----------



## Sophia (Aug 12, 2006)

I just got my first MSf from a swap, Petticoat!! OMG WOW!!!! It's amazing! For the first time I had to apply a blush very lightly it's SUPER pigmented! Blushes on me always have been invisible but not with this one! I definetely need a skunk brush too apply it more perfect!!!


----------



## LadyBa (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* If you have the money, there's MAC stores in Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Belo Horizonte I live in Rio!!! but never knew there was MAC stores here!



I'm so glad to know... i wouldn't mind paying it... those technacolor eyeshades are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Lia (Aug 12, 2006)

Stores in Rio:

MÂ·AÂ·C

Barra Shopping

Av. Das Americas, 4666

Nivel Lagoa, lj 154A

Rio De Janeiro

55 21 24918835

MÂ·AÂ·C

Ipanema

R. Visconde de Piraja, 351

Rio de Janeiro

55 21 22 27 27 73

MÂ·AÂ·C

Shopping Fashion Mall

Estrada da GÃ¡vea, 889

Segundo Piso

Rio de Janeiro, RJ

55 21 24 20 49 56


----------



## Mari168 (Aug 12, 2006)

I just received my MAC Shooting Star MSF and this is now my favorite. WOW, it is such a nice shade on my medium beige latin skin. I used it alone as a bronzer/blush with a smokey eye and I am in love. I have to get a backup of this!!!

Marilyn


----------



## braidey (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi,

What MSF do you all think would good on NW45 complexion?

Can MSF be used all over the face, or just on top of blush?

Thanks


----------



## Marisol (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *braidey* Hi,
What MSF do you all think would good on NW45 complexion?

Can MSF be used all over the face, or just on top of blush?

Thanks

They can be used all over.


----------



## Thais (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LadyBa* Since I started weaving the web about make-up i read a lot about MAC produts! It's a shame we don't have them i Brazil! I've been in the MAC site and the shades look awesome...



*cries*

There are some MAC stores in Brazil, but everything is SO expensive!!!!

Originally Posted by *Sophia* I just got my first MSf from a swap, Petticoat!! OMG WOW!!!! It's amazing! For the first time I had to apply a blush very lightly it's SUPER pigmented! Blushes on me always have been invisible but not with this one! I definetely need a skunk brush too apply it more perfect!!! I love petticoat too.



It's a nice, sheer flush to the cheeks.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 13, 2006)

Do you gals use the msfs alone or over blushes? Never tried them alone as they might just look shiny film on my skin.


----------



## LadyBa (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* Stores in Rio:
MÂ·AÂ·C

Barra Shopping

Av. Das Amerias, 4666

Nivel Lagoa, lj 154A

Rio De Janeiro

55 21 24918835

something was telling me that there was one in Barra Shopping!





Originally Posted by *Thais* There are some MAC stores in Brazil, but everything is SO expensive!!!! yeah, i imagine! but i have to buy at least one eyeshadow, just to say i have one from MAC!


----------



## sonsireegemini (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* It shouldn't be as bad this time since the MSF's that will get the most interest (Shimpagne &amp; Porcelain Pink) are repromotes. The newest of the MSF's are Shooting Star. These are just from the A Muse collection.
The MSF's from Avant Gold are more matte finish.


I just brought the Shooting Star and their MSF Natural in Deep Dark. I soo love the Shooting star


----------



## Mari168 (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sonsireegemini* I just brought the Shooting Star and their MSF Natural in Deep Dark. I soo love the Shooting star



I love the Shooting Star too. It is my favorite so now I want to swap my Porcelain Pink to obtain a Shooting Star backup.
Marilyn


----------



## sonsireegemini (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* I love the Shooting Star too. It is my favorite so now I want to swap my Porcelain Pink to obtain a Shooting Star backup.
Marilyn

I think i'm going to buy me a back up because i know i'm going to use Shooting Star everyday


----------



## Thais (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LadyBa* something was telling me that there was one in Barra Shopping!






yeah, i imagine! but i have to buy at least one eyeshadow, just to say i have one from MAC!

I'll be honest with you, I dont think a tiny MAC eyeshadow is worth dozens or hundreds of reais... The problem is that Brazil has no good national MU brands, but if I was you I would save my money to come to the US for a trip, then at that time you can buy all the mAC stuff for a lot cheaper. LOL
P.S.: I'm from Rio too!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* Do you gals use the msfs alone or over blushes? Never tried them alone as they might just look shiny film on my skin. i use them all both ways.


----------



## tann (Aug 15, 2006)

i'm on the bandwagon. i look bomb with them

I bought them all. They are the prettiest things.


----------



## Leony (Aug 15, 2006)

MSFs rocks!!! I'm loving them also the matte ones too!


----------



## braidey (Aug 15, 2006)

Can you use a makekup sponge with the MSF? I have the matte one


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* Do you gals use the msfs alone or over blushes? Never tried them alone as they might just look shiny film on my skin. It depends which one I use. I only have PP and Shimpagne, PP I wear as a blush, I am so pale it looks good that way, Shimpagne I use as a highlight after blush. So you can try the ones you have and see what looks best.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 15, 2006)

^ Thanks to those who responded! Yeah I have a little tan right now from living in the desert, so I mostly apply msfs on top of blushes.






I negotiated for a Naked You during a swap. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *braidey* Can you use a makekup sponge with the MSF? I have the matte one I think that you need a brush for a better application.


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* yup!
MSF = mineralize skin finish.

umm...

they're very versatile. you can use them anywhere on the face, except for i believe stereo rose because it has red dye in it, which could irritate your eyes. someone correct me if i'm wrong there!

I use Bare Escentuals on my face. All their products are mineral based.I sleep in it and it is great. Never breaks out my skin. Is this the same thing as MSF. You mention many shades. Please explain.

Thanks. Sheila Rose


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 19, 2006)

im loving shimpagne, ive been using it everyday since i got it.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* I use Bare Escentuals on my face. All their products are mineral based.I sleep in it and it is great. Never breaks out my skin. Is this the same thing as MSF. You mention many shades. Please explain.

Thanks. Sheila Rose

well, there's currently two kinds of msfs:
1) the ones you read about (for ex. shimpagne, porcelain pink, shooting star, etc.) are shimmery, have eleven limited edition shades to-date, and are used for blush, highlight or all-over glow.

2) the other msfs that come in light, medium, dark, etc. (also curreNtly a limited edition) are like BE but in pressed powder form

hth!


----------



## Zoey (Aug 19, 2006)

Which PP is better in your opinion?the new one or one from previous release?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 21, 2006)

I have Naked You and Shimpagne and is it just me, or are they very similar in shade?


----------



## Thais (Aug 21, 2006)

YAY I was finally able to buy Stereo Rose today on Ebay!!! wohooo


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 21, 2006)

Update!!! Yay!!! Okay, so I returned my Porcelain Pink MSF in order to get credit towards e/s. I ordered Shooting Star on eBay for $28.80 w/ shipping. I just got it today, and LOVE it! Perfect! It gives me a nice healthy glow, which I was afraid it would be TOO dark for that and give me more color than I wanted. Love it! Now, the problem is I use my Heavenly Face Brush I was using for the MSFs for my Luminous, so I can't do that anymore



I know you all say to use the MAC 182 or 187 brush, but is there another viable alternative except for the Flirt! brush?


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Update!!! Yay!!! Okay, so I returned my Porcelain Pink MSF in order to get credit towards e/s. I ordered Shooting Star on eBay for $28.80 w/ shipping. I just got it today, and LOVE it! Perfect! It gives me a nice healthy glow, which I was afraid it would be TOO dark for that and give me more color than I wanted. Love it! Now, the problem is I use my Heavenly Face Brush I was using for the MSFs for my Luminous, so I can't do that anymore



I know you all say to use the MAC 182 or 187 brush, but is there another viable alternative except for the Flirt! brush? yes! just use your regular blush brush. just buff it in cirular motions.

Originally Posted by *Thais* YAY I was finally able to buy Stereo Rose today on Ebay!!! wohooo holy smokes! where on ebay are you getting these? the ones i see are at at least $60 USD!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* Which PP is better in your opinion?the new one or one from previous release? I didn't know there was a difference. Is there? Mine isn't from this release and I love it. Sorry i'm no help. hehehe

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* I have Naked You and Shimpagne and is it just me, or are they very similar in shade? I think they are very similar in shade but Naked You is a bit more shimmery to me.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* I have Naked You and Shimpagne and is it just me, or are they very similar in shade? i think they might be similar but naked you is def. glittery and not shimmery!


----------



## Thais (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* yes! just use your regular blush brush. just buff it in cirular motions.


holy smokes! where on ebay are you getting these? the ones i see are at at least $60 USD!

I bought it for $40.


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LadyBa* I live in Rio!!! but never knew there was MAC stores here!



I'm so glad to know... i wouldn't mind paying it... those technacolor eyeshades are gorgeous!!!!!! Just wanted to know about a technacolor eyeshadows. I never heard of them. Obviously I don't use alot of MAC cosmetics. It sounds gorgeous. Is it a cream or powder. How do you apply. Thanks.I never met anyone from Rio!!! Wow what a place to live in.

Sheila Rose


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* I bought it for $40.




that's amazing! does shehe have anymore? LOL


----------



## Thais (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* that's amazing! does shehe have anymore? LOL LOL I dont think so. I just randomly go to ebay and do a search for the MSFs that I dont have. I still wasnt able to find So Ceylon, Gold Deposit and New vegas for less than 60 bucks though. But Stereo Rose for 40 was an OK price, I really want to check this color out because I am love with Pettitcoat.




Here's an auction that ends in 20 hours, price is currently at $35:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Stereo-Rose-...QQcmdZViewItem

And here's another one that ends on the 28th, price is currently at $10.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Stereo-Rose-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lia (Aug 21, 2006)

It really looks beautiful



If one day it gets repromoted and if i have the money, i'll probably buy it . I love blushes



I cannot stay looking at those sites with 25 different colors of blushes that i want them all...


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* LOL I dont think so. I just randomly go to ebay and do a search for the MSFs that I dont have. I still wasnt able to find So Ceylon, Gold Deposit and New vegas for less than 60 bucks though. But Stereo Rose for 40 was an OK price, I really want to check this color out because I am love with Pettitcoat.




Here's an auction that ends in 20 hours, price is currently at $35:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Stereo-Rose-...QQcmdZViewItem

And here's another one that ends on the 28th, price is currently at $10.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Stereo-Rose-...QQcmdZViewItem

yeah i saw those. only problem is they ship to US only. thanks though!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* yeah i saw those. only problem is they ship to US only. thanks though! You could have it shipped to one of the US MUTers and then we could send it to you. Just a thought!


----------



## Leony (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard Stereo Rose MSF will be out again in winter.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 22, 2006)

^ That is great news!




I'll just wait rather than paying more than the retail price.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* You could have it shipped to one of the US MUTers and then we could send it to you. Just a thought! well, thais did offer to have it shipped to her but since i'm hearing all kinds of stuff about stereo rose being re-release in fall/winter...i might just wait.
but thanks though! you guys are too sweet!


----------



## Thais (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I heard Stereo Rose MSF will be out again in winter. I wish I had known this yesterday!!! LOL. Oh well, I can always get a backup when it gets repromoted.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 23, 2006)

i really hope this is true!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 24, 2006)

^ I hope those rumors are true and not just an attempt to lower down prices on ebay.


----------



## Thais (Aug 25, 2006)

I got Stereo Rose in the mail yesterday. It is a nice coral/ peachy shade. I think I like Pettitcoat better though, but both colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* I got Stereo Rose in the mail yesterday. It is a nice coral/ peachy shade. I think I like Pettitcoat better though, but both colors are gorgeous. YAY! How many do you have now Thais? They sure are addictive.


----------



## Thais (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* YAY! How many do you have now Thais? They sure are addictive. Hmm.... 2 shimpagnes (1 backup hehe), 1 SS, 1 PP, 1 stereo rose, 1 naked you, 1 petticoat = 7 lovely MSFs!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* Hmm.... 2 shimpagnes (1 backup hehe), 1 SS, 1 PP, 1 stereo rose, 1 naked you, 1 petticoat = 7 lovely MSFs!



Whoo hoo! That is awesome!


----------



## Thais (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Whoo hoo! That is awesome! I'm so addicted though!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Aug 26, 2006)

Lol, another MSF fanatic!


----------



## bad cat (Aug 29, 2006)

What the heck is MSF? There's still a lot of newbies me being one of them...LOL


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bad cat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What the heck is MSF? There's still a lot of newbies me being one of them...LOL Mineral[ized] Skin Finish.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 30, 2006)

Stereo Rose is definitely being repromoted this fall/winter.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 30, 2006)

I really need Petticoat. Please let me know where I can get one for under $40. Thanks.


----------



## Thais (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really need Petticoat. Please let me know where I can get one for under $40. Thanks. I think your best bet at this point is to keep checking Ebay. But I think it will be very hard to find it for less than 40....


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Aug 30, 2006)

^ Yeah I know. I check the MAC community on Livejournal and they have very good deals on msfs, but someone always gets to snag it before I even have the chance to.





Nevermind, was able to snag Petticoat for $40 including shipping today! So happy.


----------



## Podacarpis (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats on your MSF sis periwinkle_sky, Enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey sis Rona, is that you?



So glad you're here, you belong here you MAC addict you!


----------



## Podacarpis (Sep 3, 2006)

_ ^^^thanks to you, another forum to love!!!_


----------



## sheilarose (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay, i whipped out my msfs today for the first time in a long time (i have 3: petticoat, naked you, and stereo rose) and honestly, these are overrated. i've found highlighters that work better. i gave naked you to my cousin today because she liked it and i wasn't too sad to part with it lol Hi Jennifer: I just noticed your post about the MSF's. Why is everyone saying they are a big deal. Obviously you don't think they are so great. What are they for exactly. Always love your posts.Sheila Rose


----------



## Thais (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ Yeah I know. I check the MAC community on Livejournal and they have very good deals on msfs, but someone always gets to snag it before I even have the chance to.




Nevermind, was able to snag Petticoat for $40 including shipping today! So happy.





Pettitcoat is lovely!!!!


----------



## piyooster (Sep 7, 2006)

I got my MSF chimpagne today..





It is so pretty as highlighter...

It is sold out @ Macy's @ 34th Street in NYC.

Finally I found it in the Mac store in Soho..~ YEAH~


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 7, 2006)

yes the mac store in soho does still have some. I was surprised because i thought they were all sold out.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Sep 7, 2006)

I am on an msf Rampage! Finally was able to scrounge around for the following:

Metal Rock: got it today, so pretty! It's dark on the pot and thus can be used as a bronzer and for the eye crease when packed on the lid. When applied very lightly with the 187, however, it is a beauty.





So Ceylon - shipped yesterday by a sweetheart MUAer (swap), I can't wait to get it!

Stereo Rose - yeah I know it's being re-released but since I got it for retail price, I ain't complainin'!

Petticoat - en route as per the tracking system online. Sooo impatient to get them.


----------



## sheilarose (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am on an msf Rampage! Finally was able to scrounge around for the following:
Metal Rock: got it today, so pretty! It's dark on the pot and thus can be used as a bronzer and for the eye crease when packed on the lid. When applied very lightly with the 187, however, it is a beauty.





So Ceylon - shipped yesterday by a sweetheart MUAer (swap), I can't wait to get it!

Stereo Rose - yeah I know it's being re-released but since I got it for retail price, I ain't complainin'!

Petticoat - en route as per the tracking system online. Sooo impatient to get them.








Just saw your notepad. It looks like you own a makeup boutique. You must spend a fortune. You must be single. I have never seen so many brushes. Do you get any of your things on sale. Where do you keep all this stuff. You have every color I could imagine that is made. Sheila Rose


----------



## Thais (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am on an msf Rampage! Finally was able to scrounge around for the following:
Metal Rock: got it today, so pretty! It's dark on the pot and thus can be used as a bronzer and for the eye crease when packed on the lid. When applied very lightly with the 187, however, it is a beauty.





So Ceylon - shipped yesterday by a sweetheart MUAer (swap), I can't wait to get it!

Stereo Rose - yeah I know it's being re-released but since I got it for retail price, I ain't complainin'!

Petticoat - en route as per the tracking system online. Sooo impatient to get them.








WOW!! I am jealous! LOL. I have pettitcoat and stereo rose as well, but wasnt able to find so ceylon ormetal rock for a decent price. I am still lemming gold deposit and new vegas as wel.. LOL


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just saw your notepad. It looks like you own a makeup boutique. You must spend a fortune. You must be single. I have never seen so many brushes. Do you get any of your things on sale. Where do you keep all this stuff. You have every color I could imagine that is made. Sheila Rose

















I'm not single, I'm married with a little boy.



Just so happens that makeup is really a passion so I do collect bits and pieces. However, my collection is a very modest one compared to hardcore makeup mavens and collectors like some of the MAC MAs whose collections I see in other forums, and other ladies here have so much stuff too, like Marisol. Their stash is so drool-worthy.



My hubby is sweet enough to buy me a hardwood dresser where I keep my stash. He probably got so sick and tired of cosmetics and beauty products taking up too much space in our bathroom.





Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW!! I am jealous! LOL. I have pettitcoat and stereo rose as well, but wasnt able to find so ceylon ormetal rock for a decent price. I am still lemming gold deposit and new vegas as wel.. LOL Same here. Goodluck to us! Hope we can find some. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## mowgli (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey - just wanted to add my review - I've tried out PP, naked you, chimpagne, metal rock, peticoat, and shooting star (samples from eBay!). I wanted to try them all before reviewing here, but I'm not too thrilled with them.

The sheen is not as 'buffed' as I thought it would be, I have some Fix + and will try with this, but on the whole, I prefer Becca loose shimmers. You can get a fantastic sheen with this, and the shimmer is irridescent, and not made up of bigger shimmer particles.

Shame, as I was really excited about these - glad for you ladies that have made it work!


----------



## Lauriesboys (Sep 10, 2006)

This may have been answered already...sorry I'm so lazy that I don't want to dig through all the posts!

What is an MSF?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lauriesboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This may have been answered already...sorry I'm so lazy that I don't want to dig through all the posts!
What is an MSF?

If you look at the beginning of this thread, you will find your answer.


----------



## macuphead (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Stereo Rose - yeah I know it's being re-released but since I got it for retail price, I ain't complainin'! OMG DID I MISS SOMETHING?!??!?!! WHEN IS IT BEING RE-RELEASED?!?!?!??!?!?!??! is there another msf collection due out?!??!?!?!?!?!? and if so HOW DID NOT HEAR ABOUT IT?!?!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG DID I MISS SOMETHING?!??!?!! WHEN IS IT BEING RE-RELEASED?!?!?!??!?!?!??! is there another msf collection due out?!??!?!?!?!?!? and if so HOW DID NOT HEAR ABOUT IT?!?! it's (stereo rose msf) apparently being re-released sometime in the fall or early winter.


----------



## Lia (Sep 19, 2006)

This question is for Thais: i'm thinking on buying Petticoat MSF from Aquilah (my friend is going to lend me his paypal account). But is it worthy 70 reais (which it'll be probably the amount i'm going to spend on it - around 30 dollars)?


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This question is for Thais: i'm thinking on buying Petticoat MSF from Aquilah (my friend is going to lend me his paypal account). But is it worthy 70 reais (which it'll be probably the amount i'm going to spend on it - around 30 dollars)? i know this is for thais, but this is a great deal for petticoat! i paid 35 shipped for it and that's the cheapest you can get it for from most people.


----------



## Thais (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This question is for Thais: i'm thinking on buying Petticoat MSF from Aquilah (my friend is going to lend me his paypal account). But is it worthy 70 reais (which it'll be probably the amount i'm going to spend on it - around 30 dollars)? Pettitcoat is a very pretty MSF. It is a medium to dark pink with shimmer. I think it is worth 30 dollars for someone like me who makes money in dollars, but to be honest with you, I dont think any piece of makeup is worth 70 reais for a student... You know what I mean? It depends on the point of view. I think that if you REALLY wanna invest in a MSF, get shimpagne, because this is something WONDERFUL that you will never find in Brasil!!! (I havent reached for my pettitcoat in weeks, and yet I use shimpagne every single day). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This question is for Thais: i'm thinking on buying Petticoat MSF from Aquilah (my friend is going to lend me his paypal account). But is it worthy 70 reais (which it'll be probably the amount i'm going to spend on it - around 30 dollars)? IMO, it is definitely worth it!


----------



## missjeffrey (Sep 19, 2006)

Is Metal Rock going to be re-released to!?!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is Metal Rock going to be re-released to!?! You don't have that one?


----------



## missjeffrey (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You don't have that one?




I know...I missed that one AND Gold Deposit!!


----------



## Lia (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pettitcoat is a very pretty MSF. It is a medium to dark pink with shimmer. I think it is worth 30 dollars for someone like me who makes money in dollars, but to be honest with you, I dont think any piece of makeup is worth 70 reais for a student... You know what I mean? It depends on the point of view. I think that if you REALLY wanna invest in a MSF, get shimpagne, because this is something WONDERFUL that you will never find in Brasil!!! (I havent reached for my pettitcoat in weeks, and yet I use shimpagne every single day). Just my 2 cents.



The thing is i don't have any blush now and O Boticario blushes are costing50 reais... I don't know about shimpagne, since i don't like to look very glowy (here is hot hot hot, and shimmery can easily look as greasy).

I don't know, i want it , but my wallet is crying; maybe i'll start selling some stuff to US people (like brazilian earrings) to pay for it

For those of you wondering how much 70 reais is worth:

A Maybelline lipgloss here costs 10 reais - 7 lipglosses

A Havaianas pair is between 10 to 20 reais

2 liters of Coke is around 3 reais

A good brand top costs between 30 to 45 reais, depending on where you buy it (even though you can easily find tops that cost the 70 reais)

A liter (we don't count here in gallons) of gasoline is costing around 2,60 reais


----------



## Thais (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The thing is i don't have any blush now and O Boticario blushes are costing50 reais... I don't know about shimpagne, since i don't like to look very glowy (here is hot hot hot, and shimmery can easily look as greasy).

I don't know, i want it , but my wallet is crying; maybe i'll start selling some stuff to US people (like brazilian earrings) to pay for it

For those of you wondering how much 70 reais is worth:

A Maybelline lipgloss here costs 10 reais - 7 lipglosses

A Havaianas pair is between 10 to 20 reais

2 liters of Coke is around 3 reais

A good brand top costs between 30 to 45 reais, depending on where you buy it (even though you can easily find tops that cost the 70 reais)

A liter (we don't count here in gallons) of gasoline is costing around 2,60 reais

A blush from O Boticario is costing 50 reais??? WOW! That's a lot! I am actually using Pettitcoat today.



It is a very nice dolor indeed. It may be worth the 70 reais if you are really interested. In the other hand, I feel like my MSFs dont last as long as my BE and NARS blushes...

I dont think shimpagne makes us look poily, unless you over-do it. It gives a healthy glow. I just sent one to my sister in Rio and she absolutely loves it.



But, like pettitcoat, it does not last all day.

It's up to you. Pettitcoat is a wonderful color if you are willing to spend the R$ 70.


----------



## Sophia (Sep 19, 2006)

Lia if you want something with color as a blush get Petticoat it's a great warm pink IMO it's so pretty and you hear that from someone that doesn't wear pinks so much! If you want a highlighter get Shimpagne, I think it will look pretty over any blush I'm sure! Just my opinion!


----------



## Lia (Sep 19, 2006)

I think that for now i'll only dream... It's too much money...

Do you want a fish scale earring? I sell it for 5 dollars plus shipping



Haha

Ah , and look the O Boticario blush: mulheres/maquiagem - blush

And another (their version of that Dior blush with the spongy thing): mulheres/maquiagem - soft blush

There's the "young" line of them, that have less expensive products, but they're a bit limited


----------



## Thais (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that for now i'll only dream... It's too much money... 
Do you want a fish scale earring? I sell it for 5 dollars plus shipping



Haha

Lia I just posted a FOTD using pettitcoat, you can check it out and decide.





Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that for now i'll only dream... It's too much money... 
Do you want a fish scale earring? I sell it for 5 dollars plus shipping



Haha

Ah , and look the O Boticario blush: mulheres/maquiagem - blush

And another (their version of that Dior blush with the spongy thing): mulheres/maquiagem - soft blush

There's the "young" line of them, that have less expensive products, but they're a bit limited

Is Boticario's makeup any good? The second blush reminds me of this. Click on the little TV icons to see the video.


----------



## Lia (Sep 19, 2006)

It's ok. I don't have any of their "grown-up makeup" products, but i have an cream-to-powder eyeshadow (like a minipaint) and a duo mascara that are from the "teenage line" and they're not oooh speeecial. I was hoping that i could use the minipaint as the MAC paint *it cost me 12-13 reais i think, but it's not that good, and the duo mascara gives me only lenght, not volume and it looks very natural (which for a daily basis is ok, but not too good, since i spent 25 reais on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Personally i prefer Contem 1g, they have nice products, a great range of colours and since i sell their products by catalog, i get 30% "discount" (my profit)


----------



## Lauriesboys (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm sorry to be so dense, but I still don't know what MSF stands for. I figured out that it is MAC. Could someone please spell it out?

Thanks!


----------



## Lia (Sep 23, 2006)

Mineralize Skin Finish. It's a mineral baked blush/bronzer/highlighter which is very beautiful and it's always limited edition


----------



## Lauriesboys (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank you, Lia!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yup!
MSF = mineralize skin finish.

umm...

they're very versatile. you can use them anywhere on the face, except for i believe stereo rose because it has red dye in it, which could irritate your eyes. someone correct me if i'm wrong there!

Thank you, thank you!! I really HATE to sound like an idiot, but..I had no clue what an "MSF" was and kept reading hoping SOMEONE would spell it out for me...lol
Also...what is a "sticky"??


----------



## Marisol (Sep 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you, thank you!! I really HATE to sound like an idiot, but..I had no clue what an "MSF" was and kept reading hoping SOMEONE would spell it out for me...lol
Also...what is a "sticky"??





A sticky is a way to keep a thread.on top of the forum. We (moderators or admins) make the thread stick so that it stays there.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 26, 2006)

I see...I'm learning.


----------



## macuphead (Sep 29, 2006)

ohhhhhhhh i am SO lemming new vegas!!!!!!! its very expensive on ebay, but i found someone on mua who is selling it for $45...probablly us come to think of it, which means more for me, but i think i might do it....ohhhh over fifty bucks for a bloody highlighter a year ago i would have kicked myself in the ass...i cant stop! im addicted!!! but on a good note im getting petticoat and shimpagne in the mail through swaps and im SO excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  ohhhhhhhh i am SO lemming new vegas!!!!!!! its very expensive on ebay, but i found someone on mua who is selling it for $45...probablly us come to think of it, which means more for me, but i think i might do it....ohhhh over fifty bucks for a bloody highlighter a year ago i would have kicked myself in the ass...i cant stop! im addicted!!! but on a good note im getting petticoat and shimpagne in the mail through swaps and im SO excited!!!!!!!! I think that Lisa is selling it here for a lot cheaper.


----------



## macuphead (Sep 29, 2006)

ohhhhhhhh i am SO lemming new vegas!!!!!!! its very expensive on ebay, but i found someone on mua who is selling it for $45...probablly us come to think of it, which means more for me, but i think i might do it....ohhhh over fifty bucks for a bloody highlighter a year ago i would have kicked myself in the ass...i cant stop! im addicted!!! but on a good note im getting petticoat and shimpagne in the mail through swaps and im SO excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lia (Sep 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that Lisa is selling it here for a lot cheaper. Actually, she's selling Naked You


----------



## Marisol (Sep 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, she's selling Naked You Oh crap!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes, it's Naked You.


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry guys...it looks like no stereo rose re-release...BUT...there's TWO new msfs coming out!

From Specktra

The two new MSFs will be coming out with the Danse collection, Dec 26. Sorry, no Stereo Rose!:

-Glissade: Golden peach with muted metallic plum veining

-Lightscapade: Soft yellow, pastel pink, muted orange and soft blue veined together

Glissade is really pretty, but I still hate MSF glitter chunks =P. Lightscapade is kind of like Meteorites in MSF form, I guess? And it gives a nice pearlescent glow...and NO glitter chunks!! =D


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 29, 2006)

I was really hoping that stereo rose owuld be re-released.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry guys...it looks like no stereo rose re-release...BUT...there's TWO new msfs coming out!
From Specktra

The two new MSFs will be coming out with the Danse collection, Dec 26. Sorry, no Stereo Rose!:

-Glissade: Golden peach with muted metallic plum veining

-Lightscapade: Soft yellow, pastel pink, muted orange and soft blue veined together

Glissade is really pretty, but I still hate MSF glitter chunks =P. Lightscapade is kind of like Meteorites in MSF form, I guess? And it gives a nice pearlescent glow...and NO glitter chunks!! =D

Perfect... I will be off my no buy a few days after they are released!


----------



## Leony (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry guys...it looks like no stereo rose re-release...BUT...there's TWO new msfs coming out!
From Specktra

The two new MSFs will be coming out with the Danse collection, Dec 26. Sorry, no Stereo Rose!:

-Glissade: Golden peach with muted metallic plum veining

-Lightscapade: Soft yellow, pastel pink, muted orange and soft blue veined together

Glissade is really pretty, but I still hate MSF glitter chunks =P. Lightscapade is kind of like Meteorites in MSF form, I guess? And it gives a nice pearlescent glow...and NO glitter chunks!! =D

Thank you for the info lol.


----------



## macuphead (Oct 1, 2006)

ohhhhh! i really wanted stereo rose!!!




oh well


----------



## preencesita (Oct 14, 2006)

i just started buying mac makeup this week and im so hooked with my studio mist and my mac 187 brush! i also want the stereo rose msf and i saw 1 on ebay, for$50! too bad they're not re-releasing it!


----------



## Nolee (Oct 19, 2006)

i FINALLY got my first MSF in Porcelain Pink YAY!

it look fab as a face highlighter, i was expecting it to show up more tho

my only problem with it is the brush, im usin the brush i used to use for bronzers(the hairs r similar to the ones that r u sed in Bourjois blush brushes)

it takes a lotta prodcuts, makes everything so messy and when i apply it on my face, i feel like nothing's there





any recs?

another thing i was wondering about is the MSF in the Avant gold collection.. are they matte? i saw them at the store the other day and thought they would make an amazing pressed powder, u know since im not foundation person...


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nolee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i FINALLY got my first MSF in Porcelain Pink YAY! it look fab as a face highlighter, i was expecting it to show up more tho

my only problem with it is the brush, im usin the brush i used to use for bronzers(the hairs r similar to the ones that r u sed in Bourjois blush brushes)

it takes a lotta prodcuts, makes everything so messy and when i apply it on my face, i feel like nothing's there





any recs?

another thing i was wondering about is the MSF in the Avant gold collection.. are they matte? i saw them at the store the other day and thought they would make an amazing pressed powder, u know since im not foundation person...

the avant gold collection msfs are not matte. they are simply mineral makeup in pressed powder form.


----------



## Lia (Oct 19, 2006)

Photos of the new msf:






Glissade






Lightscapade


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics Lia! I'm not too impressed with them, although they are somewhat pretty. I'm just waiting on MAC to get back to me about Petticoat. BTW, do you guys think Shimpagne would even make a difference on me, or is it a waste of money for me to get it if I can?


----------



## Thais (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for posting the pics Lia! I'm not too impressed with them, although they are somewhat pretty. I'm just waiting on MAC to get back to me about Petticoat. BTW, do you guys think Shimpagne would even make a difference on me, or is it a waste of money for me to get it if I can? Shimpagne is NEVER a waste of money!!! I use it everyday and it takes my make up from dull to chic. I think you should try it!


----------



## Thais (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Photos of the new msf:http://i4.ebayimg.com/06/i/08/b5/1f/0d_1.JPG

Glissade

http://i22.ebayimg.com/02/i/08/b5/49/98_1.JPG

Lightscapade

WOW I'm gonna get both.



Do you know when they will be available Lia?


----------



## Nolee (Oct 19, 2006)

*Thais:* the collection will be in stores in December, im not sure when it's goign to hit the stors in either Brasil or KSA tho!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 20, 2006)

Thais, they're due out December 26th if I remember correctly. WORST day ever too! LOL! Well, second worst... Black Friday is even worse LOL!


----------



## Thais (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thais, they're due out December 26th if I remember correctly. WORST day ever too! LOL! Well, second worst... Black Friday is even worse LOL! Maybe I'll ask Jamie for a special Xmas present.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Photos of the new msf:http://i4.ebayimg.com/06/i/08/b5/1f/0d_1.JPG

Glissade

http://i22.ebayimg.com/02/i/08/b5/49/98_1.JPG

Lightscapade

I am so getting both of these too. I can't wait!


----------



## Leony (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Photos of the new msf:http://i4.ebayimg.com/06/i/08/b5/1f/0d_1.JPG

Glissade

http://i22.ebayimg.com/02/i/08/b5/49/98_1.JPG

Lightscapade

Thanks for the pics! I'm geting both! lol


----------



## anne7 (Oct 20, 2006)

I LOVE Lightscapade! Not sure about Glissade, while I love the name (I was a ballet/pointe dancer for ten years, so I love all the Danse names), I don't like how it has supposedly chunky glitter. ick. don't want to deal with trying to make it work, I dont think. We shall see in December!


----------



## macvirgin (Oct 21, 2006)

what a great thread!!. I'm madly in love with all of the msf's and am the proud owner of all of the msf's



.

To bad i can't upload pics jet





I think i'm getting the new ones to... yay!


----------



## Angie2006 (Oct 22, 2006)

Well....I just can't seem to get into it. I went out and got Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne and Petticoat.....I think the glitter-y-ness accentuates my fine lines. So....now I have 4 of these things that just sit here :-/ I read this thread now and then to see if I can get re-excited and find a diff way to put them on but so far...nuthin


----------



## Kathy (Oct 22, 2006)

Well...I've never used it either. Been thinking about it just because it's such a big deal on here. But...I'm in my early 40's so it might not be good for me either. I'm very sure if you go to the swaps you'll get rid of them in a heartbeat. Or the 'for sale' page. In fact, pm me if you decide to go that route. Sorry can't be of more help.


----------



## missjeffrey (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW I'm gonna get both.




Do you know when they will be available Lia? I'm sooo getting those!!! Thanxs for posting and HOW did you get your hands on them already?!?


----------



## xara_2 (Oct 25, 2006)

I hope I find one in November


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 25, 2006)

the new msfs will come out with the danse collection available after christmas day!


----------



## Lia (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sooo getting those!!! Thanxs for posting and HOW did you get your hands on them already?!? I didn't get them (i wish!). I found those pics on ebay ... They're coming at December 26th *maybe someone with a good Christmas spirit might give me one (hint hint)


----------



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't get them (i wish!). I found those pics on ebay ... They're coming at December 26th *maybe someone with a good Christmas spirit might give me one (hint hint) You'd have to wait until AFTER Christmas for your gift! But...take note everyone participating in the Gift exchange! Lia wants an msf for her gift!! lol...


----------



## Jinjer (Oct 26, 2006)

umm...can someone tell me EXACTLY what the MSF is? And its uses? thanks


----------



## Thais (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif umm...can someone tell me EXACTLY what the MSF is? And its uses? thanks Mineralize Skin Finish. You can use them as blush, bronzer, highlighters, or even eyeshadow depending on the color you get.


----------



## Jinjer (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mineralize Skin Finish. You can use them as blush, bronzer, highlighters, or even eyeshadow depending on the color you get. thank you..i was beginning to wonder


----------



## Mizbrightfuture (Oct 26, 2006)

i want all that's dark enough for my skin


----------



## lindam (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi, I am a newbie to this and also just recently started using MAC products. I bought the studio tech foundation &amp; the prep &amp; prime,&amp; now I'm hooked. What is this msf? It sounds pretty cool. Hugs, Lindam


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lindam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, I am a newbie to this and also just recently started using MAC products. I bought the studio tech foundation &amp; the prep &amp; prime,&amp; now I'm hooked. What is this msf? It sounds pretty cool. Hugs, Lindam MSFs are used either as highlighters, all over color, or bronzers... There's numerous shades they've been released in, although they're limited edition. They go quickly too, and sell for quite a bit over retail on eBay. You can always call the Gone But Not Forgotten program with MAC for them though.


----------



## braidey (Nov 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mizbrightfuture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i want all that's dark enough for my skin I am a NW45 and I use Shooting Star and Porcelain Pink


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MSFs are used either as highlighters, all over color, or bronzers... There's numerous shades they've been released in, although they're limited edition. They go quickly too, and sell for quite a bit over retail on eBay. You can always call the Gone But Not Forgotten program with MAC for them though. Ditto, you can also use it as eyeshadow or body shimmery.


----------



## spazbaby (Nov 9, 2006)

Ooooooooo I like Lightscapade, but unfortunately I don't EVER use the MSF's that I already have (Shimpagne and Petticoat) because they make me look so oily


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, I finally ordered my first MSF's today!! I got shimpagne and porcelain pink off e-bay. Depending on how I like them, I may get the Danse ones as well.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 3, 2006)

cool! i cant wait for Danse.


----------



## cintia007 (Dec 4, 2006)

yes! great idea! w mac


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 10, 2006)

does anyone else think that Glissade is very much like Stereo Rose only more glittery?


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does anyone else think that Glissade is very much like Stereo Rose only more glittery? i read on lj (and based on the picture i saw) that it is "the love child of stereo rose and petticoat". it looks very pretty!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 11, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE my Shimpange!! Is this the one that is being re-released?


----------



## Kathy (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't think so....there are 2 new ones coming out after Christmas, but no re-release of Shimpagne that I am aware of.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 12, 2006)

no re-leasing this time but i cant wait to get the 2 new msfs. I keep seeing the new pics that are circulating and i want them more and more!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I absolutely LOVE my Shimpange!! Is this the one that is being re-released? i don't think so. it was just re-released with amuse (which came out in july).


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Dec 15, 2006)

I just got a rare New Vegas msf, and I am so floored. It has a teeny tinge of gold sheen and it instantly gives my whole face a lift. I like it a lot better than Shimpagne when placed on top of blushes and the like.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got a rare New Vegas msf, and I am so floored. It has a teeny tinge of gold sheen and it instantly gives my whole face a lift. I like it a lot better than Shimpagne when placed on top of blushes and the like.



Nice!


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 16, 2006)

When i went to the MAC store at the Mall in San Antonio they didn't have any MSF's..i really wanted to try these


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Dec 16, 2006)

^ They are always limited edition, mostly because of the way they are made (they are baked and very fragile). Two new ones are coming up on the 26th, you might wanna check them out.


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ They are always limited edition, mostly because of the way they are made (they are baked and very fragile). Two new ones are coming up on the 26th, you might wanna check them out. i'm trying to find them on the Mac site...no luck...i'd have to order mine


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 16, 2006)

Jinjer, you are going to have to wait til Dec 26th to try the two new ones. Other than that you can try ebay but they double the price or wait til someone wants to sell/swap it.


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 20, 2006)

Metal Rock, Shooting Star and Gold Deposit!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG...who has these???


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 20, 2006)

You'd have to check Ebay. No one really seems to swap them or sell them unless it's for way over retail.


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You'd have to check Ebay. No one really seems to swap them or sell them unless it's for way over retail.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 20, 2006)

Woo hoo...only 6 more days until the new MSF's come out!!! lol....


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









i think you will have more luck getting shooting star than the others...


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woo hoo...only 6 more days until the new MSF's come out!!! lol.... The Pro store in NY already has them to sell. I placed my order today!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 20, 2006)

really? which one? I might go get it tomorrow. lol


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 20, 2006)

I have no clue which one. I looked it up on the Mac Pro site, and called them. She said they were available for purchase, so I went ahead and got some.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif really? which one? I might go get it tomorrow. lol What is a "Pro Store"?? Can anyone order from there or only mua's??


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 21, 2006)

Well im not a makeup artist and thats where i go to get my mac stuff. I really hate going to Macys or Bloomingdales because of the crowds. I prefer to go to the store where there is less people and i can get what i want quicker. Try calling a pro store and see if the will send it to you. I read on another messageboard that someone already received their order from a pro store.


----------



## hitz4evr15 (Dec 21, 2006)

I looove the Shimpagne MSF!! I got it when it first came out and it looks awesome over bronzer. I'm sad I didn't get a chance to purchase some other colors before they stopped making them though. =(


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What is a "Pro Store"?? Can anyone order from there or only mua's?? A Pro Store is just a Mac Pro store. They sell mac and mac pro products. Anyone can order from them, you just can't get the discount without a Pro card, but you're still able to get the products at normal retail. If you ever wanted a Pro product, and didn't have a card to get it online, that's the place to get them. They'll ship it to you UPS. It's better than waiting because it may sell out fast online if you don't live near a store. Here's the number(212) 505-3563 . Just tell them you would like to place an order to be shipped.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 22, 2006)

Baby your skin Baby!!!!!---If you are in a pinch for a great eye make-up remover, especiallly around the delicate eye use Baby Wipes. They are also effective hand and face refreshers. Kookie


----------



## Kathy (Dec 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Baby your skin Baby!!!!!---If you are in a pinch for a great eye make-up remover, especiallly around the delicate eye use Baby Wipes. They are also effective hand and face refreshers. Kookie huh??? I think you posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 23, 2006)

It's not the best picture, but it's a comparison of Petticoat, Glissade, and Stereo Rose. Glissade is totally a great mix of PC and SR!!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for the pics! I take it Glissade is the one in the center? Petticoat to the left and Stereo Rose to the right?


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the pics! I take it Glissade is the one in the center? Petticoat to the left and Stereo Rose to the right? YEP!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

I always knew you loved me! LOL! Wanna swatch the piggies for us and make a post in the general MU forum???


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 24, 2006)

wow, I'm so getting glissade on tuesday!!!

Thanks for posting the pic Jen! I'm so excited, I can't wait!!!


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 24, 2006)

I am going to get Glissade on Tuesday also


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 28, 2006)

for those who bought lighscapade how are you planning on wearing it? I know you can use it as a highlighter but id like some tips, whatever i can get. lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for those who bought lighscapade how are you planning on wearing it? I know you can use it as a highlighter but id like some tips, whatever i can get. lol you can probably use it as a brow bone highlight or as a lid colour for those neutral days.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for those who bought lighscapade how are you planning on wearing it? I know you can use it as a highlighter but id like some tips, whatever i can get. lol Put it over your favorite blush and buff it. It's Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 29, 2006)

i checked out the MSFs tonight and honestly...

they suck!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 29, 2006)

for everyone wanting to see the comparisons of different msfs swatches...here it is (credit to bein_aranel on lj for her picture):


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for everyone wanting to see the comparisons of different msfs swatches...here it is (credit to bein_aranel on lj for her picture): 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...sfswatches.jpg

i'm lemming metal rock and gold deposit


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Dec 29, 2006)

^ I definitely recommend Metal Rock. I wear it as a bronzer or as a crease or outer V color for the eyes.


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 30, 2006)

I just got Glissade today - my very first msf!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 1, 2007)

yay Becky!!! do you like it? I loved it so much I had to go back and get a backup, lol!!!


----------



## pinkfrangipani (Jan 3, 2007)

My Glissade arrived too- from the US on Friday, to Australia on Wednesday hows that??





Anyhoo, its just lovely, I am so glad I snapped it up- Not as strong or pinky as Petticoat, and darker and peachier than Porcelain Pink.

Now, waiting with bated breath for my Lightscapade!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 4, 2007)

I had to post a pic as it's so pretty


----------



## Kathy (Jan 4, 2007)

I like Lightscapade too. It's a nice highlighter over a darker color. I'm debating about back ups before they sell out.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 4, 2007)

i don't know. i like lightscapade A LOT more than i though i would! i wonder if i should get a backup!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 5, 2007)

i like lighscape too but i never get backups because i dont think ill use it all the time.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah...it does seem like they will last forever!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah...it does seem like they will last forever! I know! I contemplated getting a spare Glissade but I know it'll last me years! I've never used up a full blusher and those tend to be much smaller than one of the msf's.


----------



## rlise (Jan 11, 2007)

i agree girls, glissade is gorgeous!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone have swatches of the natural MSF shades?I wanna buy it but dont wanna waste my money if its not a nice shade.


----------



## darkh3av3n (Jan 25, 2007)

Just in case some of you havent seen Lightscapade... here is a pic


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 28, 2007)

I read Shimpagne is being re-released pretty soon. Im not sure when though.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I read Shimpagne is being re-released pretty soon. Im not sure when though. I think it's in Feb. when natural MSFs come out.


----------



## Shanelle (Jan 29, 2007)

> Omgosh I'm soooooo excited for that!
> 
> Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I read Shimpagne is being re-released pretty soon. Im not sure when though.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Jan 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mebabygirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone have swatches of the natural MSF shades?I wanna buy it but dont wanna waste my money if its not a nice shade. I'll swatch it for you late on for you! Guess what guys! I bought a Metal Rock off of someone on Specktra for $42. I can't wait to get it! Even if I don't like it I know it has major clout in the swapping world


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll swatch it for you late on for you! Guess what guys! I bought a Metal Rock off of someone on Specktra for $42. I can't wait to get it! Even if I don't like it I know it has major clout in the swapping world



OMG!!!!! lol i want that


----------



## Shanelle (Jan 31, 2007)

Mineralize Satinfinish &amp; Mineralize Skinfinish Feb 2007 - Specktra.Net

So is it being released Feb 1st then?


----------



## Kathy (Jan 31, 2007)

I bought a MSF Medium that looks like a powder at my nearest CCO store last weekend. Maybe it was released in the past?? Hopefullly someone will know.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 31, 2007)

I think thats the natural msf. i wonder how well it works and if it makes people break out. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Kathy (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll have to double check on the price when I get home. I like it. It seems to go on very smooth and natural looking. It has no shimmer either. Which I'm not crazy about in my face powders.


----------



## han (Jan 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shanelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mineralize Satinfinish &amp; Mineralize Skinfinish Feb 2007 - Specktra.Net
So is it being released Feb 1st then?

i want to try the mineralize satinfinish foundationi think they said released feb 8 th


----------



## chocobon (Jan 31, 2007)

Yup it is being released on Feb.8th

Got another Mac mailer today.... - Specktra.Net


----------



## Kathy (Feb 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think thats the natural msf. i wonder how well it works and if it makes people break out. How much did you pay for it? Yup...that pic looks just like what I bought at the CCO last Saturday. I didn't know those stores got products in BEFORE the official launch. But...it must be. Emily...I only paid $17.25 for it!! I don't remember seeing the foundation though.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 1, 2007)

This isnt the first launch though. They came out a couple of months ago I remember. Thanks for checking!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll swatch it for you late on for you! Guess what guys! I bought a Metal Rock off of someone on Specktra for $42. I can't wait to get it! Even if I don't like it I know it has major clout in the swapping world




Yeah, I just sold mine on Specktra for $45. I didn't know it was going to be THAT dark!! I know you'll enjoy it. It's very pretty!


----------



## coromo (Feb 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pettitcoat is a very pretty MSF. It is a medium to dark pink with shimmer. I think it is worth 30 dollars for someone like me who makes money in dollars, but to be honest with you, I dont think any piece of makeup is worth 70 reais for a student... You know what I mean? It depends on the point of view. I think that if you REALLY wanna invest in a MSF, get shimpagne, because this is something WONDERFUL that you will never find in Brasil!!! (I havent reached for my pettitcoat in weeks, and yet I use shimpagne every single day). Just my 2 cents.



cool advice


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 7, 2007)

The natural msfs and shimpagne are back for those who want to try them!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The natural msfs and shimpagne are back for those who want to try them! Shimpagne is back? When did you see it? I was in a Pro Store on Saturday and only saw Lightscapade and Glissade.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shimpagne is back? When did you see it? I was in a Pro Store on Saturday and only saw Lightscapade and Glissade. Dang, lightscapade is still available? They're out in MAC stores around me. I have one anyways, don't think I need a backup.

If i'm not mistaken I think mineralize satinfinish and skinfinish were supposed to be released around 8th or so?

anyhoos, they're online ready to be purchased! lol!





I read from specktra, where some people were saying that shimpagne looks more like shooting star. I personally haven't seen it yet to confirm this though. HTH!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shimpagne is back? When did you see it? I was in a Pro Store on Saturday and only saw Lightscapade and Glissade. They are released on the site already. Im going to the store thursday.

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dang, lightscapade is still available? They're out in MAC stores around me. I have one anyways, don't think I need a backup.

If i'm not mistaken I think mineralize satinfinish and skinfinish were supposed to be released around 8th or so?

anyhoos, they're online ready to be purchased! lol!





I read from specktra, where some people were saying that shimpagne looks more like shooting star. I personally haven't seen it yet to confirm this though. HTH!

how does Shooting Star and Shimpagne look alikt when one is way darker than the other? weird


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how does Shooting Star and Shimpagne look alikt when one is way darker than the other? weird yeah, that's what I thought too. I can't confirm nor deny if this is true though, as I haven't seen it in person.
Here's the thread I'm referring to:

The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star - Specktra.Net

Some are saying that shimpagne re-lease is darker than the earlier releases, kinda bronzy but lighter than shooting star. hmm...


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 7, 2007)

I guess in the compact the can seem alittle similar because sometimes i get them confused when they are in my traincase but i doubt they made actually darker.


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the same thing but I just had a chat with a MAC Rep. about buying my first foundation and she suggested a Mineralized skin foundation. It's a liquid. Is this what everyone is talking about? Sorry I know nothing about MAC except what I read on here because we don't have one within 3 hrs. of my house. Is this a good product I have dry skin and Rosacea. The MUA said NC20 would be good for me. I can't wait to get it, just want to see what you all think first before I order it.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup...that sounds like the one. Let us know how you like it. Everyone is wondering how it is.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 9, 2007)

you must be talking about mineralize satinfinish, regina. (skinfinish is the pressed/baked powder compacts).

I'm curious about this too, so if you get it let us know!!!


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 11, 2007)

so anyone tried the Satinfinish liquid MU as yet????


----------



## Saje (Feb 14, 2007)

I have it on right now! The MA at MAC put it on me after I asked about it. I LOVE IT! It made my face so even and it feels silky smooth. It has this dewey (is that the right word? I mean my face looked like it was glowing) look to it. Then she topped it with the MSF powder.

I was scared at first coz I always hear that MAC foundations made people break out. But I wanted to try it anyway... since it did have minerals, and dangit it looks good! So here's to hoping my face can handle this beauty.

Oh and I got Shimpagne too


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 14, 2007)

I went ahead and ordered the Satinfinish. Saje, Do you think it would cover redness pretty well? I hope I got the right color, I would like to get matched but we don't have any store near here. I got NC 20 The Lady said NC would be better at covering my redness, of course she couldn't see me or anything but i'm hoping it will be a good match! My foundation is supposed to be here tomorrow They shipped it UPS!


----------



## Saje (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it covered redness pretty well on my face especially if paired up with a good concealer or something. I really like it alot so far (I've worn it 2 days in a row... and i feel hooked!)

I hope you get a good color match



Cant wait til you get it





Oh and if you want to see how it looked on me I posted it on the feb14 FOTD.


----------



## sheilarose (Feb 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got Glissade today - my very first msf!!



I honestly don't know what Glissade is used for. What actually is MSF.I use mineral makeup with Mineral Veil as a finish. These are not liquids.

Sheilarose


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 15, 2007)

ive tried the natural MSF for the first time y'day and love them


----------



## han (Feb 15, 2007)

are the natural msf permanent or le


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif are the natural msf permanent or le I think they're permanent. There's no triangle next to the shade choices on the website.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 16, 2007)

I happen to go into live chat to see which I'd use (NC40 for reference), and she recommended I get Medium Dark in the Natural MSFs. She said the Natural MSFs are now permanent products






I've decided I also need to get Shimpagne since it's a repromote, and I'm kicking myself for not getting it the first time!


----------



## Saje (Feb 16, 2007)

Thats what the MA told me when I bought my stuff too



And I was recommended the same color (NC 40 - medium dark)


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 16, 2007)

Kaville was nice enough to cp a natural msf for me and im excited to try it. I got medium.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 16, 2007)

BTW, I know I said the Natural MSFs were now permanent, but I found out today, Shimpagne is now a permanent item in MAC's collection too


----------



## Saje (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG seriously?! I was going to stock up on it like a crazy lady but now I dont have to so my money can go to something else. Yay!!!

ok now I'm confused... the MAC rep I had a live chat with said that Shimpagne is not permanent


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I happen to go into live chat to see which I'd use (NC40 for reference), and she recommended I get Medium Dark in the Natural MSFs. She said the Natural MSFs are now permanent products




I've decided I also need to get Shimpagne since it's a repromote, and I'm kicking myself for not getting it the first time!

cool thanks for the info!You don't have Shimpagne?!?!?!!!!! I thought you had one!





Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG seriously?! I was going to stock up on it like a crazy lady but now I dont have to so my money can go to something else. Yay!!!
ok now I'm confused... the MAC rep I had a live chat with said that Shimpagne is not permanent





Yeah the other MSF are permanent, but I doubt that shimpagne is. It's a LE repromote.


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2007)

is naked you like shimpagne, the reason i ask is i was thinking of getting naked you, but not if its like shimpagne.. thanks for any info


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is naked you like shimpagne, the reason i ask is i was thinking of getting naked you, but not if its like shimpagne.. thanks for any info depends on skintone too maybe, but looks different to me. Shimpagne has a more gold/beige tone and naked you seems to have a more pinkish brown tone (the light in my room isn't that great, lol). naked you is darker than shimpagne.I would think of shimpagne more as a highlighter and naked you more as a blush/bronzer.

The thing about naked you is it's more glittery, so some people like it and some don't. HTH!

I'll try to post a pic if no one else beats me to it, lol

EDIT: I can't find my camera, dang it! here's a swatch of all MSFs from Specktra:

Specktra.Net


----------



## han (Feb 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif depends on skintone too maybe, but looks different to me. Shimpagne has a more gold/beige tone and naked you seems to have a more pinkish brown tone (the light in my room isn't that great, lol). naked you is darker than shimpagne.I would think of shimpagne more as a highlighter and naked you more as a blush/bronzer.

The thing about naked you is it's more glittery, so some people like it and some don't. HTH!

I'll try to post a pic if no one else beats me to it, lol

EDIT: I can't find my camera, dang it! here's a swatch of all MSFs from Specktra:

Specktra.Net

thanks for the info.. i saw swatches on specktra too but some time its hard to tell in pics i ran across a couple for sale and im thinking of getting it. should i yay or nay


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 19, 2007)

The MA at my local MAC told me Shimpagne is now permanent... She said it as she was putting it on my face... But then I called the Vegas store, and it's limited... WTF! I keep being lied to by damned MAC employees!


----------



## Saje (Feb 19, 2007)

hmm... this gives me a great excuse to go to MAC and find out personally... and maybe buy some stuff since I'm already there


----------



## jessimau (Feb 19, 2007)

I just bought Shimpagne and was told by the MA that it's now permanent too! I think the MAs must be confused since we keep hearing different things. I'm so glad I bought Shimpagne -- it's probably the most natural-looking highlighter I've used.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for the info.. i saw swatches on specktra too but some time its hard to tell in pics i ran across a couple for sale and im thinking of getting it. should i yay or nay Han...I have Naked You and I think it's also darker than Shimpagne. More of a bronzer than a highlighter. But...I have pretty fair skin also.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm wondering if some staff hasn't been updated, or if MAC decided not to do it. I mean, the fact it says "Coming soon" might mean it is and they're stocking up to make sure it doesn't sell out relatively fast? Who knows!


----------



## Lia (Feb 19, 2007)

MAC is extremely confusing...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Shimpagne is LE, but the natural msf's are permanent. I could be wrong, though.





I love Shimpagne...it's so beautiful! But it's more of a bronzer on me. lol. (Yes, I'm that pale).


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is naked you like shimpagne, the reason i ask is i was thinking of getting naked you, but not if its like shimpagne.. thanks for any info Naked You has a coarser finish IMO, mainly because of the glitter. I have it and Shimpagne and I prefer the latter (as do a lot of people; I think Naked You is one of the least-liked MSFs), mainly because it gives a finer sheen. I can't really explain it totally but the glow is more subtle.


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks periwinkle, tadzio and kathy for the info.. i think i will pass then on the naked you.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 22, 2007)

Okay, someone tell me what's so damned great about Pleasureflush? It's listed on eBay for $175 plus $6 shipping! I see nothing special about it... Clue me in?

eBay: MAC PLEASUREFLUSH SKINFINISH SKIN FINISH NEW MINERALIZE (item 130079639075 end time Feb-22-07 21:40:04 PST)


----------



## Kathy (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, someone tell me what's so damned great about Pleasureflush? It's listed on eBay for $175 plus $6 shipping! I see nothing special about it... Clue me in?
eBay: MAC PLEASUREFLUSH SKINFINISH SKIN FINISH NEW MINERALIZE (item 130079639075 end time Feb-22-07 21:40:04 PST)

Wow!! I've never heard of it. Was this one that was released a long time ago or something?


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ive heard of it and i wouldnt pay that much because its not like its made out of gold. People who pay for things like that are crazy in my opinion.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!! I've never heard of it. Was this one that was released a long time ago or something? No clue when it came out... I was looking at blush colors since sometimes eBay can be dependable, and ran across that listing. I know it's coveted by many, and LOTS of girls want it, but I'd never even seen it until I saw that listing.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 22, 2007)

it came out a few years ago with the first lot of MSF's to be released gorgeous colour me and my friend used all of ours quite quickly, though not gorgeous enough to pay that kinda money for


----------



## claire20a (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok folks, I have just read this entire thread and I am hooked - I've never tried MSFs and I soooo want to now! I am really pale with cool undertones (you can see a pic of me in my profile) - which MSF shades would you guys recommend? I know they're LE, but there are quite a few shades on ebay at the mo!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 24, 2007)

claire i think shimpagne for highlighter is really great and maybe glissade for a blush? I would say stereo rose but thats a hard find.

anyways im loving my natural msf and i just applied it wet like my mineral makeup and im loving the finish. I wasnt sure how i was going to use it but i like it as a light foundation.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif shimpagne for highlighter is really great and maybe glissade for a blush That's what I was thinking but I just wanted to be sure!!
Thanks, will let you all know what I manage to find on ebay (the only one available on the UK website is lightscaped at the mo)


----------



## sweet vanilla (Feb 24, 2007)

I love mac msfs..im really hoping that stereo rose will make a come back and petticoat too.Currently im in love with my glissade and lightscapade msfs..yeah i agree that glissade makes a good blush and lightscapade as a highlighter is awesome..it creates a nice glow!


----------



## claire20a (Feb 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sweet vanilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love mac msfs..im really hoping that stereo rose will make a come back and petticoat too.Currently im in love with my glissade and lightscapade msfs..yeah i agree that glissade makes a good blush and lightscapade as a highlighter is awesome..it creates a nice glow! Is stereo rose really nice?
I just bought Glissade on ebay - I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *claire20a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is stereo rose really nice?
I just bought Glissade on ebay - I'm soooo excited!!

It's supposed to be. I've never seen it either except in pics. You should get Shimpagne or Lightscapade too for highlighters.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's supposed to be. I've never seen it either except in pics. You should get Shimpagne or Lightscapade too for highlighters. Like I need the encouragement lol!! I am eyeing Shimpagne just now on ebay, but not sure if I should pay Â£25 for it (about $50)...
Oh, and here's a link to pleasureflush which is currently for sale on ebay:

eBay.co.uk: MAC MINERALIZE SKIN FINISH SKINFINISH ~PLEASUREFLUSH~ (item 250087783875 end time 26-Feb-07 19:33:09 GMT)

Looks nice, but it's pricey!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *claire20a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Like I need the encouragement lol!! I am eyeing Shimpagne just now on ebay, but not sure if I should pay Â£25 for it (about $50)...
Oh, and here's a link to pleasureflush which is currently for sale on ebay:

eBay.co.uk: MAC MINERALIZE SKIN FINISH SKINFINISH ~PLEASUREFLUSH~ (item 250087783875 end time 26-Feb-07 19:33:09 GMT)

Looks nice, but it's pricey!!

Dont pay Â£25 for shimpagne its just been re-released so should be avaliable at your local store/counter and online


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how much Shimpagne MSF costs in UK, but I agree with Sarah.

It should be available in MAC counters, so don't pay more than you have to!


----------



## claire20a (Feb 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dont pay Â£25 for shimpagne its just been re-released so should be avaliable at your local store/counter and online Thanks Sarah, think it's sold out online at the moment but I might try my local mac store...


----------



## sweet vanilla (Feb 25, 2007)

claire20a..ive never had stereo rose but ive seen swatches and it looks good.oohh congrats on getting glissade..its very nice!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *claire20a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Sarah, think it's sold out online at the moment but I might try my local mac store... also check out peoples sales on live journal and stuff they normally are selling them for about $25-$30 which is cheaper than what they cost here in the UK and they are always alot cheaper than ebay.Enjoy Glissade its such a gorgeous colour

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know how much Shimpagne MSF costs in UK, but I agree with Sarah. It should be available in MAC counters, so don't pay more than you have to!

They retail for Â£16.50 over here, about $32USD


----------



## han (Feb 25, 2007)

i would never pay $175 for a msf or any mu the most maybe $75 i laugh at a girl on specktra who tried to sell me the mac barbie for $100 when i knew what she paid $35 i dont think so.. barbies traincase better have some mu in there.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i laugh at a girl on specktra who tried to sell me the mac barbie for $100 when i knew what she paid $35 i dont think so.. barbies traincase better have some mu in there. That's crazy - it'd be like handing her $65!!! Lol re the train case having goodies!


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, someone tell me what's so damned great about Pleasureflush? It's listed on eBay for $175 plus $6 shipping! I see nothing special about it... Clue me in?
eBay: MAC PLEASUREFLUSH SKINFINISH SKIN FINISH NEW MINERALIZE (item 130079639075 end time Feb-22-07 21:40:04 PST)

Nothing. I've seen swatches and pictures and yeah, it's pretty. But I don't think it would work for everyone. I read that there wasn't much hype about it the first time it came out. But now b/c it's rare and scarce, people want it. Don't you just love supply and demand?


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ive been using my natural msf for about a week and no breakouts! I really love the finish of these i wear it over my moisturizer and skinlights.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ive been using my natural msf for about a week and no breakouts! I really love the finish of these i wear it over my moisturizer and skinlights. Glad it's working for you Emily! I love mine too!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 3, 2007)

It looks so light in the pan but when i put it on or if i put too much it gets kinda dark. Its probably mixing with my moisturizer but i just think its weird considering its so pale looking in the pan.


----------



## Michi (Mar 22, 2007)

any nc30/c30 use shimpagne?

i just bought my first MSF shimpagne

havent used it.. i dunnno how to apply it...

i bought Bobbi brown face blender brush to use on this msf

anybody use this brush with msf before?





tq


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay, I got a question and info...

1) For those with Natural MSFs, what's the best technique and brush to use to apply them? I just bought one today






2) My fave MA (Chris) said Shimpagne was originally going to be made permanent, but at the last minute, they decided against it. My MAC already had it in their schematics too, so... He said it's being DC'd, so I don't know if that means it'll even come back again


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well i actually apply it like mmu and use a kabuki. I also use it as a plain foundation. Some people use it as presspowder but for me its too heavy so i wear it alone with my moisturizer.

As for shimpagne i use it with a matte blush and i apply it over my cheekbones.


----------



## Saje (Mar 23, 2007)

Aww... good thing I got shimpagne already





For the Natural MSF I use either 188/187 (depending on whats on my hand... even a kabuki) and I use it either as foundation or over satinfinish to set it.

For Shimpagne, Ive used it as a highlighter on my brow and on my cheeks underneath my blush. I use either whatever e/s brush in my hand or the 187.

(I'm NC40 if that helps and I have Naturals MSF in medium dark)


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, I've decided against even getting Shimpagne for now (still). Chris and I agree it gives me the same look as Star Iridescent powder, which I already have and was also an LE product. I'm sure if I decide I need it later, I'll figure out how to get it or call GBNF


----------



## redcar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

ur makeup collection is great


----------



## xjudyx (Apr 4, 2007)

oh how i love my dark msf. i use it for contouring, i need to get med. dark and try it as a full face mu.

oh yeah i dropped it the other day in the bathroom and a quarter of the top part BROKE OFF!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 4, 2007)

that sucks Judy!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 4, 2007)

oh no! I'm sorry Judy.

just had a random thought today, I'm wondering what new MSFs might be coming out this summer, hehe! ::fingers crossed::


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hopefully its something id like because i sold my glissade and lightscapade. lol Ive been using my shimpagne alot lately, i guess its for spring. lol


----------



## itzmarylicious (Apr 6, 2007)

I loooove shimpagne. It makes my skin look so glowy, i love it!!!!I just use alittle bit like a "C" from top of my brows and to under my eyes. Really makes me look awake.

Well, I just went and bought the MSF natural today, I wear NC 30...but she used Medium Dark on me. It seemed ok...but when i came home and looked at in the compact it looked dark to me. It was def. darker than my pressed powder. It seems alittle bit too dark (probably not even noticeably dark under some lights) when it is on my skin now too.

Do you guys think the medium will fit me better? Or should I stick with the Medium dark??


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 6, 2007)

Im an NC30 and i use medium and i think its a tad dark when i use it wet but most powders get dark when wet. So yeah i would get medium.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2007)

I use NC25 MSF foundation or NC30 in studiofix powder with MSF in medium and looks well on me. So I say the Medium would be a better choice.

I also use my MSF Medium with Stila's illuminating tinted moisturizer or sheer color tinted moisturizer in Medium.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Apr 11, 2007)

THanks [email protected] and emily!!

I went to another MAC counter today and the guy said that the medium dark was alittle too dark for me and we tried on the medium and he said it was perfect!


----------



## xjudyx (Apr 12, 2007)

makes me sad everytime i look at it! haha


----------



## Becka (Apr 12, 2007)

i bought deep dark natural skinfinish a while back and its my new HG!

i swear, looks / feels like nothing on, no breakouts even from wearing every day and it photographs SO well !!! i've given up my tinted moisturizer for it !


----------



## darkh3av3n (Apr 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *itzmarylicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you guys think the medium will fit me better? Or should I stick with the Medium dark?? I think you should stick with Medium, I am also NC30 and my MA used Medium on me and it looked really good on.
On a side note: Anyone else notice Shimpagne disappearing off of Mac's website? Or can I just not find it? I managed to purchase one, but just wanted to double check if this MSF became LE again.

Another side note: I just received my New Vegas and I am sooooo overjoyed that I managed to get my hands on one!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 14, 2007)

I think Aquilah said its no longer making Shimpagne permanent? I guess they arent sure about it. lol


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 15, 2007)

I was on another make up forum and found this thread/ I think it will be useful for the people who were not able to buy MSF. There is another company who makes them, in similar colours:


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Curiosity! I know someone posted about Terra de Sol before but with pictures they really do look alike. I believe this is the same company who has dupes for the msf shadows.


----------



## darkh3av3n (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Aquilah said its no longer making Shimpagne permanent? I guess they arent sure about it. lol Somewhere inside of Mac's headquarters there are individuals fighting over whether it should be Le or not... haha


----------



## sgoofi (Apr 22, 2007)

Great thread!!!


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

VERY useful thread.

I think the best MSF ive used is champaign its so beaautiful!!

I think its LE... only if i know its this gorgeous then i wouldve stocked up.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 2, 2007)

I read that new msfs are going to be coming out. Im really excited!


----------



## Kathy (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I read on specktra that new msfs are going to be coming out. Im really excited! Really? Did it say when?


----------



## han (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really? Did it say when? yeah there saying the second half of summer


----------



## emily_3383 (May 3, 2007)

Yeah i think its called Flashtronic i think it will be out after july so that time frame.

Flashtronic - 3 new mineralize skinfinish (limited edition), 6 new mineralize eyeshadows (limited edition) with the #134 brush.


----------



## tadzio79 (May 4, 2007)

yup, I read this the other day too. can't wait to see what they will be!


----------



## prettypretty (May 4, 2007)

wow great news


----------



## MsButterfli (May 7, 2007)

i swear im just gonna buy MSF just for the hell of it lol..i only own 2...Shimpagne and Dark MSF lol...those other colors looked great but way before i got into MAC


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

nice idea


----------



## mahoo (May 28, 2007)

Thanks

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## MindySue (May 29, 2007)

Im sorry if this was asked already, i dont wanna go through 23 pages of stuff! But how much did they cost when they were out? I want to buy one on ebay but dont want to get totally ripped off.


----------



## Marisol (May 30, 2007)

$22.50


----------



## MindySue (May 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 30, 2007)

Shimpagne was $24.50 at my MAC store.


----------



## Kathy (May 30, 2007)

Mine too. I also bought a couple off ebay that were out before I started getting into MAC and they did end up being bid waayyy over retail! They're just in demand. Mindy, you might be better off trying to buy or swap off someone on mut.


----------



## Ashley (May 30, 2007)

You can catch a glimpse of the new MSF here:

MAC Flashtronic: Product Girl - A Beauty Blog

There are two swatches available on Specktra too.


----------



## MindySue (May 30, 2007)

i bought one on ebay for 29 so thats not too bad.


----------



## Kathy (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can catch a glimpse of the new MSF here:MAC Flashtronic: Product Girl - A Beauty Blog

There are two swatches available on Specktra too.

Ooooo....those look/sound beautiful! I better start saving my money now because I want them all!! LOL...


----------



## Kathy (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i bought one on ebay for 29 so thats not too bad. Not at all! That's actually really good!! Which one did you get?


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooooo....those look/sound beautiful! I better start saving my money now because I want them all!! LOL... Me too! lol. I can't wait...
Here are the eyeshadow swatches from Specktra that aplsmash mentioned:


----------



## MindySue (May 30, 2007)

oh! i like quarry!

i got shimpagne cause it looked amazing on thais! even though im a completely different skintone, lol!

im eyeing glissade too.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh! i like quarry!
i got shimpagne cause it looked amazing on thais! even though im a completely different skintone, lol!

im eyeing glissade too.

Glissade would look great on you!



I say go for it! lol.


----------



## MindySue (May 30, 2007)

yay! im gonna if i can get it for about 30 like the last one!


----------



## han (May 30, 2007)

my new fav msf is naked you, i know its not popular but i love it.


----------



## Kathy (May 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my new fav msf is naked you, i know its not popular but i love it. Alot of people like Naked You Han. I don't have it though because I couldn't get it. Plus, I bought a backup of Shimpagne and they last a long time.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's Gold Spill MSF from Flashtronic (courtesy of Specktra):


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 13, 2007)

i have 4 msf but i really want all of them ..and i can't find them on ebay not all of them


----------



## Jinjer (Jun 14, 2007)

well i bought the MSF natural in Dark (the shade was described as caramel) and OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It obliterated the need for foundation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just threw this on over my moisturiser and my face is all glowy PLUS it covered up my acne marks pretty well (not totall but good enough).

The greatest thing is that it makes my skin look the way i've always wanted it to look!!!

Now i've had a bad experience with the MAC studiofinish powder foudation soi am crossing my fingers, toes, ears and everthing else that this does not break me out. iF IT DOES NOT....then i'm definitely going to try Metal Rock and Glissade


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah i really like the natural msf.


----------



## Jinjer (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah i really like the natural msf. what kind of brush would u recc for this though? i just used my normal face brush...

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's Gold Spill MSF from Flashtronic (courtesy of Specktra):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ldSpillMSF.jpg

i love this


----------



## fushia (Jun 18, 2007)

i love naked u its soo nice its my favourite1


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what kind of brush would u recc for this though? i just used my normal face brush...
I just swirl my kabuki on it but any brush that you like will work for it!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what kind of brush would u recc for this though? i just used my normal face brush...
use MAC 187, they work great with MSFs.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well i bought the MSF natural in Dark (the shade was described as caramel) and OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It obliterated the need for foundation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just threw this on over my moisturiser and my face is all glowy PLUS it covered up my acne marks pretty well (not totall but good enough).
The greatest thing is that it makes my skin look the way i've always wanted it to look!!!

Now i've had a bad experience with the MAC studiofinish powder foudation soi am crossing my fingers, toes, ears and everthing else that this does not break me out. iF IT DOES NOT....then i'm definitely going to try Metal Rock and Glissade

I also bought an MSF Natural, and it's awesome! I've been using it for a week, and I haven't broken out yet! 
The CCO about forty miles from me have tons of Porcelain Pink, and I picked up one about a week after I got the MSF Natural, and I really, really like it! I like putting it over Dame for an extra glowy look.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 23, 2007)

I dont think 187 provides enough coverage for the natural msf.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 24, 2007)

summer is here and i can wear my shooting star! lol SS is kinda dark on me so i try not to wear it in the winter time but its great for the summer.


----------



## Shanelle (Jun 25, 2007)

New Vegas msf is being repromoted with the Alexander McQueen for Mac collection in October!!


----------



## Jinjer (Jun 25, 2007)

are there any msf's apart from the naturals that are currently available in stores?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shanelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif New Vegas msf is being repromoted with the Alexander McQueen for Mac collection in October!! thanks for letting us know!

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif are there any msf's apart from the naturals that are currently available in stores? it would be really hard to find any. Maybe Shimpagne since it came out like 2x already but i highly doubt it.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 26, 2007)

i am so excited about new vegas... it's one i don't have, and almost paid a lot for it! are they eventually gonna repromote them all?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 26, 2007)

im sure they will have repromotes. They have repromotes for mostly anything but we cant really tell when they will repromote. It might be months or maybe years. lol


----------



## darkh3av3n (Jun 26, 2007)

I unfortunately paid way too much for New Vegas considering that it is going to get repromoted this Fall. I think I might get a backup and I am definetly getting all of the ones that come out with Flashtronic!!! Gotta save up some major moolah!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 3, 2007)

So are you all buying all 3 msfs? Im just buying Northern Lights.


----------



## russianred (Jul 3, 2007)

is there any product which will work as a close substitute to shimpagne?!


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So are you all buying all 3 msfs? Im just buying Northern Lights. I really want Northern Lights too... I will probably get them all though, b/c I have a little collection going on. The only way I won't get them is if they're ridiculously ugly.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So are you all buying all 3 msfs? Im just buying Northern Lights. I am buying all three and if I really like the colors, then I am getting back ups.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 4, 2007)

Do we have anymore pics of them floating around? I know there were a couple, but any new ones out there? Also, is there a set launch date yet?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do we have anymore pics of them floating around? I know there were a couple, but any new ones out there? Also, is there a set launch date yet? I posted some yesterday on the Flashtronic thread. Not sure if it will help


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 4, 2007)

I think its July 19th now. I was surprised when i read that in specktra but international release is the 6th of Aug. idk im confused.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think its July 19th now. I was surprised when i read that in specktra but international release is the 6th of Aug. idk im confused. Wow! That soon?? 
Thanks Marisol! I'll go check them out now!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 4, 2007)

Flashtronic

July 19th,2007 [uS/Canada]

August 6th, 2007 [international]

i got that from specktra.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Sweet! I am saving my Nordies gift card for them


----------



## Shanelle (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm definitely getting all three!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 10, 2007)

So ok I have like tanish skin tone and I really don't have any idea what MAC MSF to use. I've tried the MSF in Shimpange and it was not for me at all.So I was wodering if any of you girls on mut can help me Please???


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So ok I have like tanish skin tone and I really don't have any idea what MAC MSF to use. I've tried the MSF in Shimpange and it was not for me at all.So I was wodering if any of you girls on mut can help me Please??? I think all msfs work well for most skintones except for the highligter once like shimpagne and lightscapade. I think the three that come out will be ok but i would have to see them in person. check out the swatches in the main Flashtronic thread.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 13, 2007)

I just bought Norhern Lights and Global Glow. I REALLY love Northern lights, im an NC30 and its just really soft and glowy, its the only way i can explain it. It doesnt make me look like i have Rosacea like Glissade did. Im really happy about it! As for global goddess I feel like its a darker version of Shmpgane but on a light skin person it can be used as a light bronzer and for darker skin person maybe a highlighter? Idk i just really like my Northern Lights. lol


----------



## stashblaster (Jul 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just bought Norhern Lights and Global Glow. I REALLY love Northern lights, im an NC30 and its just really soft and glowy, its the only way i can explain it. It doesnt make me look like i have Rosacea like Glissade did. Im really happy about it! As for global goddess I feel like its a darker version of Shmpgane but on a light skin person it can be used as a light bronzer and for darker skin person maybe a highlighter? Idk i just really like my Northern Lights. lol emily, what is the Global Goddess? I don't see anything with that name. Did you see Gold Spill? The closest MAC to me is two hours away, so I will be ordering online so it helps to hear comments.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 14, 2007)

I swatched Global Glow and its just a bit darker than Shimpagne. I think Gold Spill is like a bronzer but it didnt really appeal to me so i just got Global Glow for a nice light bronzer.


----------



## stashblaster (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Emily. This will be my first msf purchase. I've never seen them in person, but I want to try them. I'm on the fair side, so I'm thinking that I won't get the Gold Spill. Sounds too dark for me.

I'm so confused. Maybe it's Global Glow that may be too dark. The swatches on &lt;removed&gt; make me think that Gold Spill is what I want. Also, on the French MAC site, Gold Spill looks lighter.

BTW Emily, do you have an opinion on the Flashtronic eyeshadows?


----------



## newyorkknick (Jul 17, 2007)

hey girls,

i was wondering if you guys have any recommendation as to which msf would look good on me? my coloring is nc45/44. are any of the new ones out a good match? or would look good?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 17, 2007)

Actually Goldspill is lighter than Global Glow.

NewYorkKnick I would try any MSF except for Shimpagne, I feel like Shimpagne might look grainy on your skintone.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok, it's a good thing I was awake reading one of the posts on here b/c I wouldn't have known that Flashtronic came out today and that's the only collection I've been excited about all summer long! Phew! I almost missed those msfs!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

I am very new to MSF's. I always use Studio Fix I am a NW25 and I always used Refined Golden Bronzer. Does anyone know what MSF that would best suit me? Maybe something from the new collection, Flashtronic.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am very new to MSF's. I always use Studio Fix I am a NW25 and I always used Refined Golden Bronzer. Does anyone know what MSF that would best suit me? Maybe something from the new collection, Flashtronic. Hard to say without seeing them. But, Northern Lights seems to be very popular. They're all great! lol...
Oh..and Hersh, it came out on the MAC website today, but it comes out in stores on Thursday.


----------



## stashblaster (Jul 18, 2007)

Woo Hoo!! Ordered my first MSF today. I ordered Gold spill and Northern Lights. Clueless on how it will work for me since I don't have a MAC store close, but there is just too much darn talk about these MSF's that I didn't want to miss out. I also got Mauvement from the Rushmetal collection.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 18, 2007)

congrats! I really like Northern Lights. I didnt like Glissade at all so i sold it but this one is a keeper!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 18, 2007)

I plan on checking out these new MSF's, hopefully tomorrow I will head to the MAC counter.






I bought Shimpagne off Aquilah and can hardly wait to try it. It will be my first MSF.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I plan on checking out these new MSF's, hopefully tomorrow I will head to the MAC counter.




I bought Shimpagne off Aquilah and can hardly wait to try it. It will be my first MSF.





YAH!! You'll like it! Shimpagne is great as a highlighter.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YAH!! You'll like it! Shimpagne is great as a highlighter. Thanks! I have olive/yellow tones to my skin and heard Shimpagne is a great color.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hard to say without seeing them. But, Northern Lights seems to be very popular. They're all great! lol... THanks so much, I'll have to give it a whirl!


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jul 19, 2007)

I just purchased Porcelain Pink from another user in another LJ and I love it!!!!! I want a couple of other ones now


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jul 20, 2007)

Finally got the Flashtronic MSFs today. So. In. Love.

Here are some pics of my loot:

Shades of U: MAC's Flashtronic Collection and MSF Porn


----------



## missjewell (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok, guys I just got Gold Spill and I am a nw25 and I am not seeing it show up at all. But it is very pretty.

I just got a hold of a Glissade but it is not hereyet, do you think I should get Gobal Glow or Northern Lights? I was thinking Global Glow might show up better? I just want a highlighter.

What brush do you use??


----------



## Shanelle (Jul 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *missjewell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, guys I just got Gold Spill and I am a nw25 and I am not seeing it show up at all. But it is very pretty.I just got a hold of a Glissade but it is not hereyet, do you think I should get Gobal Glow or Northern Lights? I was thinking Global Glow might show up better? I just want a highlighter.

What brush do you use??

Global Glow is definitely the most pigmented one. The 188 works well.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jul 23, 2007)

Aileen!!!

I also got the 3 Flashtronic MSFs and am loving Northern Lights!

Funny coz I know I got an MSF a few months ago but I didn't know what it was coz I wasn't into it at that time. Lo and behold, when I checked, it's SHIMPAGNE!

I also got the six mineralize Flashtronic eyeshadows, hahaha!!!

I used Lovestone as blush last night and it was fab!!! Love it!

Talk soon!

-A

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Finally got the Flashtronic MSFs today. So. In. Love.
Here are some pics of my loot:

Shades of U: MAC's Flashtronic Collection and MSF Porn


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cocochanel_nyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aileen!!!
I also got the 3 Flashtronic MSFs and am loving Northern Lights!

Funny coz I know I got a MSF a few months ago but I didn't know what it was coz I wasn't it as much. Lo and behold, it is SHIMPAGNE!

I also got the six mineralize Flashtronic eyeshadows, hahaha!!!

I used Lovestone as blush last night and it was fab!!! Love it!

Talk soon!

-A

Hey hun, thanks for the text! Wow, you got all min. e/s? I am definitely getting Lovestone and a Northern Light backup (if there are still some left at my counter). Talk to you soon!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 24, 2007)

I got Global Glow MSF and I love it!! It's my first MSF! Northern Lights was beautiful too I feel I still want to get it. I tried Gold Spill but didn't really like it it was kind of browny/ashy IMO. They were trying it on a lady and it looked awful, but maybe it was just her skin tone and the fact that she had huge pores.

I also got Min e/s in Ether and Mercurial and I like them, and lipglass in Perfectly Pink which I love.

I was thinking of getting Lovestone as a multipurpose powder. It's such a lovely color.


----------



## stashblaster (Jul 24, 2007)

Yippee, got my first msf's today in the mail. I ordered Northern Lights and Gold Spill. Let the learning curve begin!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 29, 2007)

These are becoming available in my store this Thursday! I'll be getting up early to go and get them for sure. I'm really excited to try them out!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Aug 6, 2007)

I bought Gold Spill and was so upset that they were out of Northern Light, but the MA at my store showed me how similar the two look and told me that I could use a pinkish blush or shadow underneath Gold Spill to get it to look the same. I am NC30 and just thought that some Muters might find this useful.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *darkh3av3n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought Gold Spill and was so upset that they were out of Northern Light, but the MA at my store showed me how similar the two look and told me that I could use a pinkish blush or shadow underneath Gold Spill to get it to look the same. I am NC30 and just thought that some Muters might find this useful. Yeah, that's what I thought myself when I went the first time and I felt good about not buying Northern Lights because of that, but I had to go back buy it anyways lol.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 7, 2007)

wow thats a cool trick!


----------



## gatoradebottle (Aug 9, 2007)

thats cool

cool

f


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 9, 2007)

I noticed earlier on in this thread that everyone uses a 187 brush to apply the MSF's... Do you guys still think that the 187 is the BEST brush to use with the MSF's??


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I noticed earlier on in this thread that everyone uses a 187 brush to apply the MSF's... Do you guys still think that the 187 is the BEST brush to use with the MSF's?? I like the 187 because it picks up a lot of the shimmer.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 9, 2007)

i use the 188 or 187 and i like it because it doesnt pick up too much color. If i use a regular brush i feel like i put too much on the brush.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the 187 because it picks up a lot of the shimmer.



Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i use the 188 or 187 and i like it because it doesnt pick up too much color. If i use a regular brush i feel like i put too much on the brush. Great, then that will be the brush I use when I buy my first MSF.. lol Thanks guys.


----------



## LOVEBIRDS (Aug 14, 2007)

great idea

thanks


----------



## alliestella (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm also a MSF addict ! I have almost all of them (I don't have Pleasureflush, and I'm waiting for Naked You, Porcelain Pink and Metal Rock).

I was wondering which are your 3 fave MSF, mine are

1/ Stereo Rose 2/ Gold Deposit 3/ Shooting Star but I also like the others





Some pictures :


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alliestella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm also a MSF addict ! I have almost all of them (I don't have Pleasureflush, and I'm waiting for Naked You, Porcelain Pink and Metal Rock).I was wondering which are your 3 fave MSF, mine are

1/ Stereo Rose 2/ Gold Deposit 3/ Shooting Star but I also like the others






Some pictures :

Great pics! I'd say my favorite MSFs are Gold Spill (as a bronzer) and Glissade (as a blush).


----------



## alliestella (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks





Glissade is very pretty ! Gold Spill doesn't show very much on my tanned skin but I'll try it this winter for sure !


----------



## KristinB (Aug 15, 2007)

I was using the 187 to apply my msf and just bought the 188. I like the 188 better. I seem to have more control. I just bought my first msfs, northern light and gold spill, and I love them. I can't believe how many of them that I have missed out on.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 15, 2007)

I only have two right now. I got rid of 3 of them. I love Northern Lights and Shimpagne.


----------



## Leony (Aug 15, 2007)

OMG new MSFs!

..........................


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 16, 2007)

I hear Gold Spill and Shimpagne are very similar, can anyone confirm/deny?

I just got word that Flashtronic will be on the counters tomorrow here. I cannot effing WAIT!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karen_B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hear Gold Spill and Shimpagne are very similar, can anyone confirm/deny?
I just got word that Flashtronic will be on the counters tomorrow here. I cannot effing WAIT!!

Gold Spill is a little darker. I couldn't use Shimpagne because it was too dark to be a highlighter and too light to be a bronzer on me. So it just made me look dirty. But Gold Spill works perfectly as a bronzer for me.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Shaundra! I actually thought Gold Spill would be lighter than Shimpagne. Hm, I might just get Northern Lights in that case. Shimpagne works really well as kind of a "highlighting bronzer" for me if that makes any sense, LOL! It just gives me a lovely glow.


----------



## alliestella (Aug 16, 2007)

A comparison pic of Gold Spill and Shimpagne :


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Alliestella!


----------



## alliestella (Aug 17, 2007)

you're welcome Karen


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 17, 2007)

I ended up getting both Gold Spill and Northern Lights anyway. What can I say, they were too pretty to pass up


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovely swatches Alliestella!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Aug 21, 2007)

SO far i have Petticoat, Naked You and Gold Deposit.Tried the Flastronic's MSF all looked too murky on my face.I really missed So ceylon, i tried the Shimpagne just looked whitish on my skin.Mehrun, whats your colour in MAC?Nc or Nw?


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have the Metal Rock and I love it!!

I hope they bring it back, I have a lot left but I know once it's gone-I will be very, very, very, sad...


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 11, 2007)

ooooh msf's! i used one on my model for my mu test (i dont remeber which it was from the rushmetal collection) i think. anyways im in love

i have the msf just the skin tone ones in medium, and i love it i just use it over my moisturiser and it evens things out so nice!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Emily and Marisol for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 4, 2007)

Okay...I bought New Vegas and it's not what I expected. My Macy's didn't have the McQueen collection so I bought it off the website. Much peachier and glittery than I thought it would be. Does everyone just use it as a highlighter?


----------



## TroubledBeauty (Nov 9, 2007)

is this

is this like the tru mineral makeup?

whoops sorry about the messed up post there

ignore the "is this"


----------



## GlamGal (Nov 11, 2007)

What about Northern Light? Its gorgeous!


----------



## babyxlana (Dec 9, 2007)

ooo thanks


----------



## Shanelle (Dec 20, 2007)

Sooooooooooo... Guess what ladies!? I just won "Petticoat" on ebay for only $10 more than retail including shipping. =D I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay Shanelle!

I'm excited about the MSFs coming out with the N collection!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 23, 2007)

I just don't it... is it mainly used a blush/highlighter - and it gives you a shimmery outcome?

I hear raves but it never pushes me to actually buy one of these.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2007)

Celly - they're all kinda shimmery to me. Some colors are great as blushes, like Northern Light, or as a highlight like Shimpagne or bronzing like Shooting Star.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm so excited to try the msf's! Anyone know the colors of the Msf's? Do they come out in January?


----------



## waterlily777 (Dec 27, 2007)

in January??? you mean all those shimpagne..glissade. Im new with make-up....so...i really want to try this thing out. its like a all over face powder right?


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, ash - I might skip it... it just never appealed to me and plus if it's shimmery and comes out sheer, then forgetaboutit.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *makeupjunkie00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so excited to try the msf's! Anyone know the colors of the Msf's? Do they come out in January? There's a pinkish one (light flush) and a light brown one (warmed). It seems like the release date is the 17th for regular MAC stores.

Originally Posted by *waterlily777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif in January??? you mean all those shimpagne..glissade. Im new with make-up....so...i really want to try this thing out. its like a all over face powder right? No the old colors aren't being re-released. Two new colors are coming out: Warmed and Light Flush. They _seem _to be pretty similar to many colors that have been released. Warmed looks similar to the Shimpagne, Global Glow colors, and Light Flush looks kinda similar to the pinky MSFs that have been released, like petticoat.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, Aplsmash! I'm new to mac and this might be my first buy! I'm really excited! Thanks again!!!


----------



## waterlily777 (Jan 12, 2008)

okay erm...... MSF....is applied all through out the face after foundation right??? i mean its like a powder face.


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *waterlily777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay erm...... MSF....is applied all through out the face after foundation right??? i mean its like a powder face. No, you'll look like a disco ball. It depends on what color you get, some work better as highlighters, others work better as blushes or bronzers. Definitely too shimmery to put it all over the face.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought it and lemme say.... way too much hype on this. Seriously. It's okay but meh - pretty much a bronzer/highlighter/blush depending on how much and where you use it.

It just reminds me of other blushes that I've got. A bit more sheer but that's it.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 12, 2008)

Who's buying the new MSF's? Marisol?




I was going to kinda collect them, but I was thinking about it last night... I only use my favorites... Shimpagne, Stereo Rose, Naked You..etc. over and over again. So if I keep buying the MSF's they release I'll be 60 or 70 years old one day with a TON of MSF's, that I could never use in a lifetime. Everyone is saying how these shades resemble other colors. Do they? I don't know what to do... On the other hand I'm afraid of missing out on a great MSF.

I'm LOL at my own post... it's not like I'm in a real dilemma, but I'm just curious... does anyone else collect MSF's?


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 12, 2008)

Well my dilemma is this one... I got two of the MSF's from the Flashtronic collection: Northern Lights and Global Glow, my first ones AND the chunkiest MSF's ever. Now I would have preferred not to buy those two and buy the two new ones instead. Warmed is so similar to Global Glow but with a nicer texture, I'm not getting it because I just can't justify it.

Where I live people are not so overly crazy about MAC Collections, so they last ages. I remember having Porcelain Pink and Shimpagne in my hand once but didn't get them (This was months after the collection was released.) Seriously I still regret not getting Porcelain Pink and I think Light Flush is a little similar so I got it and I'm very happy with it.

I'm the kind of person that hates having makeup items that look exactly the same once applied. Feels like a waste of money, so I would never collect MSF's (nothing wrong if you do though) I don't have that much money.

All in all, considering the only MSF's I have Light Flush was a worthy addition.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well my dilemma is this one... I got two of the MSF's from the Flashtronic collection: Northern Lights and Global Glow, my first ones AND the chunkiest MSF's ever. Now I would have preferred not to buy those two and buy the two new ones instead. Warmed is so similar to Global Glow but with a nicer texture, I'm not getting it because I just can't justify it.
Where I live people are not so overly crazy about MAC Collections, so they last ages. I remember having Porcelain Pink and Shimpagne in my hand once but didn't get them (This was months after the collection was released.) Seriously I still regret not getting Porcelain Pink and I think Light Flush is a little similar so I got it and I'm very happy with it.

 I'm the kind of person that hates having makeup items that look exactly the same once applied. Feels like a waste of money, so I would never collect MSF's (nothing wrong if you do though) I don't have that much money.

All in all, considering the only MSF's I have Light Flush was a worthy addition.

I'm the same too.I dunno - I should've bought the neutral MSF instead of these shimmery ones. I too got Light Flush and like, blah - I feel it like a waste of money but figured I could wear it during summer or something.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, if anything I was maybe thinking about getting the light flush. I'm going to wait and if light flush is still available in like two weeks or so.. I'll get it. If not, oh well. The weird thing is, the first collection I was actually around for was Danse, and there were two MSF's in that collection... since then I don't really like ANY of the MSFs. I like so many from older collections though. All I want is a re-release of Stereo Rose, and Pleasureflush one day.


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm the same too.I dunno - I should've bought the neutral MSF instead of these shimmery ones. I too got Light Flush and like, blah - I feel it like a waste of money but figured I could wear it during summer or something.

Oh well, at least you got to try one and see for yourself what it was all about. I agree it's really nothing sooo special, it's shimmer on your face with some color lol, but I do loved the Light Flush. I use it over my blush.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 13, 2008)

I didnt get any. I saw my friends msfs but i have enough blushes and crap. I have shimpagne, global glow and northern lights. I think that covers highlighter, blush and bronzer so im good!

Natural msfs are great though, i actually used one entirely.


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didnt get any. I saw my friends msfs but i have enough blushes and crap. I have shimpagne, global glow and northern lights. I think that covers highlighter, blush and bronzer so im good! 
Natural msfs are great though, i actually used one entirely.

Yeah I love the natural ones... too bad the closest shade Medium Dark is a tad too dark and their new Medium Plus shade is still too light for me



. I might stick with the darker one. It does give a nice finish.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 21, 2008)

I gave in and ordered them... I got Warmed from MAC and Light Flush from Nordstrom.

So far I got Warmed, and LOVE it! I love the texture of this MSF, and it gives me the prettiest glow.

I hope I like Light Flush!

The consistency of Warmed is so much better than the MSF's that came out with Flashtronic.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm still debating if I need warmed because I have Shooting Star MSF. from the swatches I've seen online it looks like warmed would be more orange-ish?

I haven't been to MAC store in ages because I know I'm too weak and would buy everything in sight! LMAO!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 21, 2008)

I was collecting MSFs and only needed Pleasureflush to complete my collection. However, I realized that I would never use Metal Rock because it is too dark on me so I gave it away to someone who could use it. So now the ones that I do have I use.


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The consistency of Warmed is so much better than the MSF's that came out with Flashtronic. I know!!! Hahaha I wish I haven't gotten Global Glow because I liked Warmed's texture much more, but I already have it and will stick to it lol.


----------



## Leony (Jan 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was collecting MSFs and only needed Pleasureflush to complete my collection. However, I realized that I would never use Metal Rock because it is too dark on me so I gave it away to someone who could use it. So now the ones that I do have I use. You still can use it as eyeshadow Mar!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 24, 2008)

My light flush came today, and I don't really like the texture... it's not soft like warmed is.


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Jan 25, 2008)

are there any dupes of petticoat?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My light flush came today, and I don't really like the texture... it's not soft like warmed is. Really? I'm loving my light flush! I didn't get warmed, though...it's too dark for me.


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 25, 2008)

i loove light flush, it does litterally that






but the naturals are my fav, it was the first thing i used up i love how they turn ouyt in pics too. Not powdery yay


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 25, 2008)

I change my opinion - I've been using Light Flush for the past 2 week and like the lightness of it and it's not so shimmery. But I still really want those natural ones... I'm hoping it can replace my L'Oreal True Match blush because my LTM blush is brown/pink and meant to compliment my skin color.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 25, 2008)

I really want to try the naturals now! I got Light Flush the other day and I like it alright! Liz, what shade should I get in the naturals if I'm an NC20? Is it just like a finishing powder over your foundation or can you use it on its own and get good coverage?


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really? I'm loving my light flush! I didn't get warmed, though...it's too dark for me. I love the color it gives me, but as far as texture goes... it's not smooth (to touch) like some of the others are. It's pretty... I like these msf's better than flashtronics.


----------



## giggly (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for the tip everyone...i think i need to do some shopping


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 28, 2008)

depends, medium or medium light depending on if you want some color. Also, they can be used as finishing powders or just on their own for some light coverage with a brush. if you want a bit more coverage but not studio fix kind of coverage, apply the msf with a sponge



hth


----------



## barbiefab5 (Feb 9, 2008)

I love Light Flush over Dollymix. It's very natural looking.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2008)

checked these out today, and light flush was pretty but i have all the other MSF's simular to it so i passed, im still contemplating warmed i loved the softness of it compared to the others but the last few months i havent even touched my MSFs much

should i? shouldnt i? umm! ill probably have it buy next week knowing me haha


----------



## geeko (Feb 13, 2008)

i love warmed msf..and although it looks scary in the pan. It goes on a nice golden peach on my nc20 skintone with a light hand. Texture is good as well.

highly recommend it


----------



## Maui_Princess (Feb 19, 2008)

I purchased light flush but I returned it today, and I purchased belightful instead.


----------



## Julziie (Feb 22, 2008)

Light Flush is a gorgeous colour! It looks so similar to Northern Light in the pot though, LOL


----------



## ladynpink (Feb 27, 2008)

i use light flush too...i like..been thinkin about getting warmed..too..not sure...

i just got shimpagne from cco...yesterday..i'm liking it too..but kinda a btw..shooting star(my HG) and light flush


----------



## love2482 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been wanting to try the MSF. Should I get Fix + with it too?


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 9, 2008)

yes definitely purchase fix+. it'll set your whole look and keep your makeup on all day. fix+ is a staple for me.


----------



## Razzaq (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, This post of yours is very beneficial and informative, however there are some specific facts or information that I require. If anyone can help me in this matter then please send me a private message.

Best Regards,


----------



## Marisol (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Razzaq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, This post of yours is very beneficial and informative, however there are some specific facts or information that I require. If anyone can help me in this matter then please send me a private message. 
Best Regards,

What information are you looking for? Welcome to MUT!


----------



## enpointe (Apr 4, 2008)

I only can compare two MSF which is Northen Lights and Procelain Pink. So far my face will be come a lil' greasy at the end of the day when I applied Northen lights MSF. I still love Procelain Pink. Anything similar to this?

Are those Warm MSF similar to Procelain pink?


----------



## crunk4cocoapuff (Apr 10, 2008)

my question is....so im a NC 50/NW 45...i purchased (on accident may i say) at ebay a Gold Spill and Glissade...can anyone tell me how they work or if these colors are gonna make me look like an ashy clown if i use them? lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 10, 2008)

i don't know i don't think msfs can make anyone ashy except for maybe lighscapade. I think Glissade will give you a nice rosey glow. I'm not sure about goldspill, i think that can be used as a highlighter.


----------



## crunk4cocoapuff (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't know i don't think msfs can make anyone ashy except for maybe lighscapade. I think Glissade will give you a nice rosey glow. I'm not sure about goldspill, i think that can be used as a highlighter. yeah then i chose a good one then (glissade) because i like a nice rosey color to my face...goldspill we will see about...thanks so much tho


----------



## musicalhouses (Apr 16, 2008)

hmm the only msf i have is light flush, and i hearts it! but even then although its still supposed to be less glittery than the other msfs, i still find it a tad too shimmery for my tastes. people on other MU boards have been raving about becca pressed shimmer powders and smashbox soft lights, i personally find those better. the becca powders are expensive though, so i own more soft lights (and they can be had for cheap on ebay)!


----------



## misha_astaroth (May 8, 2008)

Thank you so much


----------



## johnsmith (Jun 4, 2008)

I tried looking So Ceylon up on their site, but no luck.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *johnsmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried looking So Ceylon up on their site, but no luck. So Ceylon was a Limited Edition item. It is no longer available. You may be able to find it on eBay, though!


----------



## terra (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice advice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lael (Jul 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *johnsmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried looking So Ceylon up on their site, but no luck. I just heard that Mac is rereleasing So ceylon and petticoat msf October 08! I can't wait to add these to my collection! I've been wanting So ceylon forever!!


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 15, 2008)

i just bought my first MSF from the new view collection



so far i'm loving it and want to buy more!!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *x33cupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just bought my first MSF from the new view collection



so far i'm loving it and want to buy more!! Which one did you get? I got one from the collection as well(Dark Natural and Shimmer) and love it.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Which one did you get? I got one from the collection as well(Dark Natural and Shimmer) and love it. i got the exact same one for my contour. i at first wanted one to be my skin color for touchups but i told myself i needed a good contour color.



i love mine also


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

ooh, thanks for this!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 23, 2009)

I got blonde for Vday. I love the glowy look it gives me but I'm looking for more advice on how to use it. Anyone?


----------

